# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Шуточный викторины и загадки

## ИНВ

Бабочка. 

Спал цветок и вдруг
Проснулся:
Больше спать не захотел,
Шевельнулся, встрепенулся,
Взвился вверх и улетел. 

Бабочка. 

Над цветком порхает, пляшет,
Веерком узорным машет. 

Бабочка. 

Не птица, а с крыльями,
Не пчела, а над цветами летает. 

Бабочка. 

Шевелились у цветка все четыре лепестка.
я сорвать его хотел Ц
Он вспорхнул и улетел. 

Бабочка. 

Растет червячком, питается листком
Потом засыпает, заботы не знает.
Не ест, не глядит, неподвижно висит.
Потом вдруг проснется,
Как птица взовьется,
Живет, веселится, летает, резвится,
По цветкам порхает, нектар собирает. 

Бабочки. 

На большой цветной ковер
Села эскадрилья,
То раскроет, то закроет
Расписные крылья. 

Белка. 

Хожу в пушистой шубке,
Живу в густом лесу.
В дупле на старом дубе
Орешки я грызу. 

Белка. 

С ветки на ветку
Быстрый, как мяч,
Прыгает по лесу
Рыжий циркач.
Вот на лету он
Шишку сорвал,
Прыгнул на ствол
И в дупло убежал. 

Белка. 

То рыжая, то серая,
А названьем белая. 

Белка. 

По веткам скачет,
Да не птица,
Рыжая,
Да не лисица. 

Белка. 

Зверька узнаем мы с тобой
По двум таким приметам:
Он в шубке серенькой зимой
И в рыжей шубке Ц летом. 

Белка. 

Кто с высоких толстых сосен
В ребятишек шишку бросил,
А в кусты через пенек
Промелькнул, как огонек? 

Белка. 

Кто на ветке шишки грыз
И бросал объедки вниз?
Кто по елкам ловко скачет
И взлетает на дубы?
Кто в дупле орехи прячет,
Сушит на зиму грибы? 

Белка. 

ёркий маленький зверек 
По деревьям прыг да скок. 

Белка. 

Хвост пушистою дугой,
Вам знаком зверек такой?
Острозубый, темноглазый,
По деревьям любит лазать.
Строит он свой дом в дупле.
Чтоб зимою жить в тепле. 

Бобр. 

В шубу теплую одет, плотины строит на воде,
Под водой дом собирает, в доме шубу не снимает. 

Бобры. 

Водяные мастера
Строят дом без топора,
Дом из хвороста и тины
И плотину. 

Верблюд. 

Два горба он важно носит, есть и пить почти не просит. 

Верблюд. 

Зверь я горбатый, а нравлюсь ребятам. 

Волк. 

Серовато, зубовато,
По полю рыщет,
Телят, ягнят ищет. 

Волк. 

Кто зимой холодной
Бродит в лесу злой, голодный? 

Волк. 

Серый брат из Ц за угла хват. 

Волк. 

На овчарку он похож:
Что ни зуб Ц то острый нож!
Он бежит, оскалив пасть,
На овцу готов напасть. 

Волк. 

Кто навстречу
Красной Шапочке попался,
Потом бабушкой
В кровати притворялся? 

Воробей. 

Чик-чирик! К зернышкам прыг!
Клюй, не робей! Кто это? 

Воробей. 

Озорной мальчишка 
В сером армячишке 
По дворам шныряет, 
Крохи собирает,
По полям кочует Ц
Семечки ворует. 

Грач. 

Всех прилетных птиц
Черней,
Чистит пашню от
Червей.
Взад-вперед по пашне
Вскачь.
А зовется птица Е 

Грач. 

Черный, проворный,
Кричит «кррак»,
Червякам враг. 

Гусь. 

В воде купался Ч сухим остался. 

Гусь. 

Длинная шея,
Красные лапки, 
Щиплет за пятки,
Беги без оглядки. 

Гусь. 

По лужку он важно бродит,
Из воды сухим выходит,
Носит красные ботинки,
Дарит мягкие перинки. 

Гусь. 

По лугу он важно бродит,
Из воды сухим выходит,
Носит красные ботинки,
Дарит мягкие перинки. 

Гусь. 

Белые хоромы,
Красные подпоры. 

Гусь. 

Шипит, гогочет,
Ущипнуть меня хочет,
я иду, не боюсь. 

Кто же это? 

Гусь. 

Бел, как снег, 
Надут, как мех,
На лопатах ходит,
Рогом ест. 

Дятел. 

Дробь выбивает, пищу добывает. 

Дятел. 

Плотник острым долотом
Строит дом с одним окном. 

Дятел. 

Не дровосек, не плотник,
А первый в лесу работник. 

Дятел. 

Черный жилет,
Красный берет,
Нос, как топор,
Хвост, как упор. 

Еж. 

Молоко он пьет, как киска, 
и мышей охотно ловит,
Но желающих потрогать
Его иглы остановят. 

Еж. 

Под соснами, под елками
Лежит
Клубок с иголками. 

Еж. 

В густом лесу под елками,
Осыпанный листвой,
Лежит клубок с иголками,
Колючий и живой. 

Еж. 

Глаза Ц бусинки, носик точкой.
На охоту он ходит ночью.
Ростом маленький, весь в иголках,
Не боится он встречи с волком. 

Еж. 

Словно елка, весь в иголках. 

Еж. 

Не портной, а всю жизнь
С иголками ходит. 

Еж. 

Нос, как у свинки,
Да колки щетинки. 

Еж. 

Сердитый недотрога
Живет в глуши лесной.
Иголок очень много,
А нитки Ц ни одной. 

Еж. 

Иголки лежали, лежали,
Да под стол убежали. 

Еж. 

Много иголок,
А все без ниток. 

Еж. 

Под соснами, под елками
Бежит мешок с иголками. 

Еж. 

На спине иголки,
Длинные и колкие.
А свернется он в клубок Ц
Нет ни головы, ни ног. 

Ежик. 

Добродушен, деловит,
Весь иголками покрыт.
Слышишь топот шустрых ножек?
Ёто наш приятель Е 

Ежик с яблоком. 

Как хорошо тебе и мне,
Когда лежишь ты на спине. 

Ежу. 

Нам нужны иголки для шитья,
А кому нужны
Иголки для житья. 

Ерш. 

Колюч, да не еж.
Кто это? 

Жаворонок. 

Гнездо свое он в поле вьет,
Где тянутся растения,
Его и песня, и полет
Вошли в стихотворения. 

Жираф. 

Он ходит голову задрав
Не потому, что важный граф,
Не потому, что гордый нрав,
А потому, что он Е 

Жук. 

Летит Ч воет; сядет Ч землю роет. 

Жук. 

Не жужжу, когда сижу,
Не жужжу, когда хожу,
Если в воздухе кружусь,
Тут уж вдоволь нажужжусь. 

Жук. 

Черен, а не ворон,
Рогат, а не бык,
С крыльями, а не птица. 

Жук Ц олень. 

Черен, да не ворон,
Рогат, да не бык,
Шесть ног без копыт. 

Заяц. 

Маленький, беленький,
По лесочку прыг- прыг!
По снежочку тык- тык! 

Заяц. 

Ёто что за зверь лесной 
Встал, как столбик, под сосной.
И стоит среди травы Ц 
Уши больше головы? 

Заяц.
Бежит с горушки, прижав ушки. 

Заяц. 

Через поле напрямик
Скачет белый воротник. 

Заяц. 

Прыг Ц скок,
Прыг Ц скок,
Длинноушка Ц
Белый бок. 

Заяц. 

Косоглазый, маленький,
В белой шубке, в валенках. 

Заяц. 

Угадайте, что за шапка. 
Меха целая охапка.
Шапка бегает в лесу,
У кустов грызет кору. 

Заяц. 

Сколько волк за ним не гнался,
Не догнал, как не старался. 

Заяц. 

Зимой беленький,
Летом серенький. 

Заяц. 

По полю скачет Ц
Ушки прячет,
Встанет столбом Ц
Уши торчком. 

Заяц. 

Серый зверек через кочки скок!
Легкие ножки и хвоста немножко. 

Заяц, лиса. 

Белый на белом написал, где бегал.
Рыжая прочтет Ц белого найдет. 

Зебра. 

я в пижамке полосатой
Очень теплой, волосатой.
Не лошадка я, но все же
На лошадку я похожа. 

Зебра. 

Что за коняшки Ц
На всех тельняшки. 

Змея. 

ядовита и длинна
Прячется в траве она. 

Змея. 

Сама, как веревка,
язык, как иголка:
Ее опасно гладить.
Без рук и без ног,
А по деревьям лазит. 

Кенгуру. 

Ребенка животные те
Носят в сумке на животе. 

Кит. 

Через море - океан плывет чудо - великан, 
Прячет ус во рту,
Растянулся на версту. 

Коза. 

Щиплет травку поутру
Да дерет с берез кору.
Головой кивая мне,
Говорит не «му», а «ме». 

Коза. 

Семерых козляток мать,
Уходя, всегда просила,
Волку дверь не открывать. 

Козел. 

В капусту он забрался
Осеннею порой,
Рогатый и лохматый,
И с длинной бородой. 

Козел. 

С бородой, а не старик,
С рогами, а не бык,
С пухом, а не птица. 

Козел. 

Борода да рожки
Бегут по дорожке. 

Козленочек. 

Не послушался сестрицы,
Выпил братец из копытца Ц
Жажда мучила, устал,
Подскажите, кем он стал? 

Комар. 

Летит, пищит, ножки тощи,
Случай не упустит: сядет и укусит. 

Комар. 

Голос тонок, носик долог; летит Ч пищит, сядет Ч молчит. 
Кто его убьет, тот свою кровь прольет. 

Комар. 

Тоненький голос,
Нос, словно волос.
Слабый на вид,
Укусить норовит. 

Комар. 

Самого не видно,
А песню слышно. 

Комар. 

Не зверь, не птица,
Нос, как спица. 

Комар. 

Муха в поле денежку нашла
И с гостями ела и пила,
Паучок ее едва не погубил.
Кто, отгадайте, злодея зарубил. 

Корова. 

Когда голодна Ц мычит,
Сыта Ц жует,
Малышам молоко дает. 

Корова. 

Сама пестрая, 
Ест зеленое, 
Дает белое. 

Корова. 

Скажет нам она : «Му-му» -
Ты поймешь и я пойму,
Что она издалека
Принесла нам молока. 

Корова. 

Мычит: «Му-у!»
Кто это? Не пойму. 

Корова. 

Посреди двора
Стоит копна:
Спереди Ц вилы,
Сзади Ц метла. 

Кот. 

Мягкие лапки, а в лапках царапки. 

Кот. 

Выгнул спину он дугой,
Замяукал.
Хвост трубой. 

Кот. 

Что за зверь со мной играет:
Не мычит, не ржет, не лает,
Нападает на клубки,
Прячет в лапки коготки? 

Кот. 

Лапки Ц как подушки,
Чуткие ушки.
Длинные усы Ц
Не только для красыЕ
Тише, тише, тишеЕ
И притихли мыши. 

Кот. 

У очень хитрого слуги
На лапах были сапоги,
Он с королем имел беседы.
И съел, как мышку, людоеда. 

Кошка. 

Глазищи, усищи, когтищи, хвостищи,
А моется всех чище. 

Кошка. 

я умею чисто мыться
Не водой, а язычком.
Мяу! Как мне часто снится
Блюдце с теплым молочком! 

Кошка. 

Мордочка усатая,
Шубка полосатая,
Часто умывается,
А с водой не знается. 

Кошка. 

У порога плачет,
Коготки прячет,
Тихо в комнату войдет,
Замурлычет, запоет. 

Кошка. 

Мохнатенькая, усатенькая,
По кладовкам рыщет,
Сметанку ищет. 

Кошка. 

Мохнатенькая, четыре лапки,
Усатенькая, два яхонта под шапкой. 

Крокодил. 

По реке плывет бревно.
Ох, и злющее оно!
Тем, кто в речку угодил,
Нос откусит Е 

Крокодил. 

К нему волной ласкался Нил,
А он бревно изобразил:
Застыл, собрал в едино прыть Ц
Решил кого-то проглотить. 

Кролик. 

Длинное ухо,
Комочек пуха,
Прыгает ловко,
Любит морковку. 

Кролик. 

Быстрый прыжок, теплый пушок, красный глазок. 

Крот. 

Черный он, чернее ночи, под землей жить любит очень,
В огороде роет норы, длинные, как коридоры. 

Крот. 

Сделал дыру,
Вырыл нору,
Солнце сияет
А он и не знает. 

Кузнечик. 

С ветки Ц на тропинку,
С травки Ц на былинку
Прыгает пружинка,
Зеленая спинка. 

Кузнечик. 

На лугу живет скрипач,
Носит фрак
И ходит вскачь. 

Кукушка. 

Кто на елке, на суку 
Счет ведет: «Ку-ку, ку-ку»? 

Кукушка. 

Перелетная лесная
Птица, а гнезда не вьет
И детей своих не кормит,-
Встретив их Ц не узнает. 

Кукушка. 

Пестренькая птичка
В чужое гнездо
Снесла яйцо. 

Кулик. 

В болоте плачет, а из болота не идет. 

Курица. 

В травке зернышко найдет
И детей скорей зовет.
От окна недалеко
Слышно нам весь день «ко-ко». 

Курица. 

Клохчет, квохчет,
Детей созывает,
Всех под крыло собирает. 

Ласточка. 

Спереди Ц шильце, сзади Ц вильце,
Сверху Ц черное суконце,
Снизу Ц белое полотенце. 

Лиса. 

Хитрая плутовка, рыжая головка,
хвост пушистый Ц краса! А зовут ее Е 

Лиса. 

Хвост у меня пышный.
Зверь я хищный.
Рыжий. Чуть не красный.
Что за зверь опасный? 

Лиса. 

Хвост пушистый, мех золотистый,
В лесу живет, в деревне кур крадет. 

Лиса. 

Заманила Колобка
Сесть к ней на носок,
Утащила петушка
За дальний, за лесок. 

Лиса. 

Посмотрите-ка какая Ц
Вся горит, как золотая.
Ходит в шубе дорогой,
Хвост пушистый и большой. 

Лиса. 

Длинный хвостище,
Рыжий волосище,
Сама хитрища. 

Лиса, заяц. 

Желтый клубок, за белым скок. 

Лисица. 

Пришла из лесу птичница
В рыжей шубке
Кур посчитать. 

Лось. 

Трав копытами касаясь,
Ходит по лесу красавец, 
Ходит смело и легко,
Рога раскинув широко. 

Лягушка. 

Летом в болоте
Вы ее найдете.
Зеленая квакушка.
Кто это? 

Лягушка. 

Скачет зверушка,
Не рот, а ловушка.
Попадут в ловушку
И комар, и мушка. 

Лягушка. 

Какая царевна в болоте жила,
Пока не попала в болото стрела? 

Лягушка. 

Жила в болоте,
Но ради шутки
Ее на прутике
С собою взяли утки. 

Медведь. 

Кто осенью спать ложится, а весной встает? 

Медведь. 

Летом бродит без дороги
Между сосен и берез,
А зимой он спит в берлоге,
От мороза прячет нос. 

Медведь. 

Он в берлоге спит зимой
Под большущею сосной,
А когда придет весна,
Просыпается от сна. 

Медведь. 

Зимой спит, летом улья ворошит. 

Медведь. 

Где живет он?
В самой чаще, самой Ц самой настоящей.
Там гуляет, там и спит,
Там детей своих растит.
Любит груши, любит мед,
Сладкоежкою слывет.
И еще могу сказать, 
Очень любит он поспать. 

Медведь. 

Хозяин лесной
Просыпается весной,
А зимой, под вьюжный вой,
Спит в избушке снеговой. 

Медведь. 

Первой в домишко
ёркнула мышка,
За нею лягушка
И серый зайчишка,
Потом лисичка и волчок,
А кто разрушил теремок? 

Муравей. 

Погляди на молодцов:
Веселы и бойки.
Волокут со всех концов
Материал для стройки.
Вот один споткнулся вдруг
Под тяжелой ношей Ц
И спешит на помощь друг.
Тут народ хороший.
Без работы, хоть убей,
Жить не может Е 

Муравейник. 

На поляне возле елок
Дом построен из иголок,
За травой не виден он,
А жильцов в нем миллион. 

Муравейник. 

Чей домишко из иголок
На земле, у старых елок? 

Муравейник. 

Мужички без топоров
Срубили избу без углов. 

Муравьи. 

Мы Ц лесные жители,
Мудрые строители.
Из иголок всей артелью
Строим дом себе под елью. 

Муравьи. 

В лесу у пня суетня, беготня:
Народ рабочий весь день хлопочет. 

Мышонок. 

Голос няньки слишком тонок,
Скучен, страшен, очень громок.
Так капризничал спросонок
Глупый маленький Е 

Мышь. 

Забежала на ток
И погрызла мешок.
Вся ее сноровка Ц
За зерно и в норку. 

Мышь. 

Маленький рост,
Длинный хвост,
Серенькая шубка,
Остренькие зубки. 

Мышь. 

Под полом таится,
Кошки боится. 

Обезьяна. 

По деревьям прыгать мастер,
Сорвала руками лист,
Ловко скорчила гримасу,
Головой повисла вниз. 

Овца, баран. 

Кто ни в жару,
Ни в стужу
Не снимает шубу. 

Олень. 

Кто на своей голове лес носит? 

Осел. 

Сер,
Да не волк, длинноух,
Да не заяц,
С копытами,
Да не лошадь. 

Осел. 

Он возил мешки с мукой,
А собрался на покой,
Решил блеснуть талантом Ц
Наняться музыкантом. 

Паук. 

Восемь ног, как восемь рук,
Вышивают шелком круг.
Мастер в шелке знает толк.
Покупайте, мухи, шелк! 

Паук. 

Он сетку мягкую, как пух, 
плетет для мошек и для мух. 

Паук. 

Он сети, как рыбак,
Готовит,
А рыбы никогда не ловит. 

Паук. 

Одежды не шьет,
А ткань ткет. 

Петух. 

Имеет гребень, а им не причесывается. 

Петух. 

Кто так заливисто поет
О том, что солнышко встает? 

Петух. 

Гребешок аленький,
Кафтанчик рябенький,
Двойная бородка,
Важная походка.
Раньше всех встает
Голосисто поет. 

Петух. 

Всех я вовремя бужу,
Хоть часов не завожу. 

Петух. 

Ходит по двору будильник,
Разгребает лапкой сор,
Расправляет с шумом крылья
И садится на забор. 

Петух. 

Кто рано встает,
Голосисто поет,
Деткам спать не дает? 

Петух. 

Хвост с узорами,
Сапоги со шпорами,
Песни распевает,
Время считает. 

Петух. 

Он в мундире ярком.
Шпоры для красы.
Днем он Ц забияка,
Поутру Ц часы. 

Петух. 

Не ездок, а со шпорами,
Не сторож, а всех будит. 

Петух. 

На голове гребень,
На хвосте серп. 

Петух. 

Беленькие перышки, 

Красный гребешок.
Кто это на колышке
Песенку поет? 

Петух. 

Ушел с собакой,
Ослом и котом,
Чтоб в супе его
Не сварили потом. 

Петух. 

На заборе сидит
«Ку-ка-ре-ку!» - кричит. 

Петух. 

Встает на заре,
Поет во дворе,
На голове гребешок.
Кто же это? 

Поросенок. 

Четыре грязных копытца
Залезли в корытце. 

Поросенок. 

Кто имеет пятачок,
Не зажатый в кулачок?
На ногах его копытца,
Ест и пьет он из корытца. 

Птица. 

Кто два раза родится: первый раз гладкий, второй раз мягкий? 

Птица. 

Прыгает, летает,
Крошки собирает. 

Птица. 

Летает поет,
Зернышки клюет. 

Птица. 

Летает, поет,
Гнездышко вьет. 

Пчела. 

Домовитая хозяйка полетела над лужайкой,
Похлопочет над цветком Ц он поделится медком. 

Пчелы в улье. 

В темной темнице
Красные девицы
Без нитки, без спиц
Вяжут вязеницы. 

Рак. 

Под водой живет народ,
Ходит задом наперед. 

Рак. 

Не кузнец, а с клещами. 

Рак. 

Кто идет в баню черный,
А выходит красный? 

Рыба. 

Блещет в речке чистой
Спинкой серебристой 

Рыба. 

У родителей и деток
Вся одежда из монеток. 

Рыба. 

Перья есть, а не летает; ног нет, а не догонишь. 

Рыба. 

Вильнет хвостом
Туда- сюда Ц
И нет ее,
И нет следа. 

Рыба. 

В воде Ц жива,
На суше Ц мертва. 

Рыба. 

Крылья есть, да не летает,
Глаза есть, да не мигает,
Ног нет,
Да не догонишь. 

Рыба. 

В воде она живет, нет клюва,
А клюет. 

Рыбка. 

В невод к старику попала,
Все желанья исполняла,
Напоследок уплыла,
Золотой она была. 

Сверчок. 

Синим Ц синим вечером
Зазвенела весело
Из-за печки песенка:
- Чики-чики-чок! Ц
И молчок!
Кто же песню пел? 

Светлячок. 

Не солнце, не огонь, а светит. 

Свинки. 

И в море не купаются,
И нет у них щетинки,
Но все же называются
Они морские Е. 

Свинья. 

Пятачком в земле копаюсь, в грязной луже искупаюсь. 

Свинья. 

Пятак есть,
А ничего не купит. 

Свинья. 

Хвост крючком, нос пятачком. 

Свинья. 

Вместо хвостика Ц крючок,
Вместо носа Ц пятачок.
Пятачок дырявый,
А крючок вертлявый. 

Свинья. 

Спереди пятачок,
Сзади крючок,
Посередине спинка,
А на ней щетинка. 

Скворец. 

На шесте Ц дворец,
Во дворце Ц певец,
А зовут его Е 

Слон. 

Хобот длинный, рот с клыками,
Ноги кажутся столбами.
Как гора, огромен он.
Ты узнал, кто это? Е 

Слоненок. 

Кто всем вопросом досадил,
Что на обед ест крокодил?
Стал ответом на вопрос
Его вытянутый нос. 

Собака. 

Заворчал живой замок, лег у двери поперек,
Две медали на груди, лучше в дом не заходи. 

Собака. 

Лежит Ц молчит,
Подойдешь Ц заворчит.
Кто к хозяину идет, 
Она знать дает. 

Собака. 

Гладишь Ц ласкается,
Дразнишь Ц кусается. 

Собака. 

На цепи сидит,
Дом сторожит. 

Собака. 

Людям верно я служу, дом охотно сторожу. 

Собака. 

С хозяином дружит,
Дом сторожит,
Живет под крылечком,
А хвост колечком. 

Собака. 

Состарилась, не стало сил,
Осел с собою пригласил,
Чтоб, не теряя времени,
Играть и петь им в Бремене. 

Сова. 

Днем спит, ночью летает. 

Сова. 

Всю ночь летает Ц
Мышей добывает.
А станет светло Ц 

Спать летит в дупло. 

Сом. 

На дне, где тихо и темно,
Лежит усатое бревно. 

Сорока. 

Все я вижу. Все я знаю.
А не знаю, так узнаю.
Не узнаю Ц не беда,
Можно выдумать всегда.
Что творится в лесу Ц 
На хвосте принесу. 

Сорока. 

Верещунья, белобока,
А зовут ее Е 

Сорока. 

Непоседа пестрая, птица длиннохвостая,
Птица говорливая, самая болтливая. 

Сорока. 

Бела, как снег,
Черна, как жук,
Вертится, как бес,
Повернулась Ц и в лес. 

Стрекоза. 

Маленький вертолет,
Летит назад и вперед.
Большие глаза. Кто это? 

Стрекоза. 

Голубой аэропланчик
Сел на белый одуванчик. 

Таракан, рак.
У кого усы длиннее ног? 

Улитка. 

У кого глаза на рогах, а дом на спине? 

Улитка. 

Две антенны на макушке,
А сама сидит в избушке,
На себе ее везет,
Очень медленно ползет. 

Улитка. 

Сама ползет, на себе дом везет. 

Улитка. 

На дорожку вышли рожки Е
- Вы не будете бодать?
я потрогал их немножко,
Рожки спрятались опять
Круглый домикЕ
Может, гномик
В этом домике живет?
Он волшебный, этот домик. Ц
По дорожке сам ползет! 

Улитка. 

У кого глаза на ногах,
А дом на спине? 

Утки. 

Друг за другом ровно в ряд
По реке скользят.
Говорят они: «Кря-кря!
Что нам грозные моря!» 

Уточка. 

Хроменькая тетенька пошла по воду. 

Цыпленок. 

явился в желтой шубке:
- Прощайте, две скорлупки! 

Черепаха. 

Панцирь каменный Ц рубаха,
А в рубахе Е 

Черепаха. 

Отгадайте, это кто
Ходит в костяном пальто? 


яйцо. 

Дом белый, хрупкий,
Стенки скорлупки. 

ящерица. 

я умею быстро скрыться.
Ну, а если ты обманешь
И за хвост меня поймаешь Ц
я тебе оставлю хвост.

----------


## ИНВ

ХИТРЫЕ ЗАГАДКИ

Мой дружок, Умельцев Лёха,
Сделал порох... из гороха!
А рецепт совсем простой.
Догадайся, дорогой!
(Заменить Г на П: горох - порох)

Хоть малым-мала кастрюля,
Но сидит в ней наша Юля!
Помещается в ней просто,
А ведь Юлька с папу ростом.
Дайте мне скорей ответ:
Быть так может или нет?
(Может: кастр-Юля)

Как же это? Как же это?
Размяукалась... котлета.
Есть её теперь боюсь,
Прежде в этом разберусь.
Кто из вас подскажет, дети,
Кто там спрятался в котлете?
(Кот: кот-лета.)

Бусы женщин украшают,
Все об этом твёрдо знают.
Чтоб мужчинам их носить,
Нужно что-то отцепить.
Что? Скорее говори!
Я считаю: раз, два, три...
(Нужно отцепить букву Б: бусы - усы.)

Что добавить нужно к шине,
Чтоб помчаться на машине?
(Слог МА: ма-шина.)

ПРОПАВШИЕ БУКВЫ В ВЕСЁЛЫХ СТИХАХ

В выделенных словах пропала буква-шалунья. Добавьте к слову нужную по смыслу стихотворения букву.

Серый вол, голодный, злой,
Бродит по лесу зимой.
(Вол - волк)
Стол  высокий, метра три,
Крепко держит фонари.
(Стол - столб)
Землю роет старый кот,
Под землёю он живёт.
(Кот - крот)
Кран  зажёгся голубой -
Фильм посмотрим мы с тобой.
(Кран - экран)
Шар  на шею повязал
И ангину не поймал.
(Шар - шарф)
Лень с ветвистыми рогами
Мчит на встречу мне и маме.
(Лень - олень)
От весёлой острой  утки
Хохотали мы все сутки.
(Утки - шутки)
Рыбки в лодочке сидят,
К поплавку прикован взгляд.
(Рыбки - рыбаки)
Город наш нам каждый год
Урожай большой даёт.
(Город - огород)
Час уже томится в печке
Каша вкусная из речки.
(Речка - гречка)
Бобы - речные плотники,
Зубастые работники.
(Бобы - бобры)
С длинным вором лисья шуба,
В ней зимой не мёрзнет Люба.
(Вором - ворсом)
Чёлка рядом покружилась,
А потом мне в лоб вонзилась.
(Чёлка - пчёлка)
В сало автобуса с братом вошли,
Мест там свободных, увы, не нашли.
(Сало - салон)
Поработал славно рот -
Под землёй прорыл он ход.
(Рот - крот)
Лечит дятел стол больной,
Дятел - лучший врач лесной.
(Стол - ствол)
Острый луг вспахал поля,
Ждёт семян теперь земля.
(Луг - плуг)
Сильная роза в саду бушевала,
Ливнем и ветром аж ветки ломала.
(Роза - гроза)
Нежную рассаду тёплый спас парик,
Ведь мороз к росточкам нашим не проник.
(Парик - парник)
На Иване папа спит
И тихонечко храпит.
(Иван - диван)
Нарисую все вам сказки,
Были б только кисть и каски.
(Каски - краски)
Белочка в дуло орешки таскает,
Отдыха даже минутки не знает.
(Дуло - дупло)
После дождика ужи во дворе -
Много радости босой детворе.
(Ужи - лужи)
На солнечной пушке лесной
Цветы расцветают весной.
(Пушка - опушка)
Гол измеряла Ира
В тетрадке транспортиром.
(Гол - угол)
Ролики в норах семейством живут,
Лисы и волки их там не найдут.
(Ролики - кролики)
В теннис играют ракетой -
Знают и дети все это.
(Ракетой - ракеткой)
Чтоб с болезнями не знаться,
Нужно спором заниматься.
(Спором - спортом)
Дар боксёра сильным был -
С ног соперника он сбил.
(Дар - удар)
Очередь к зубному приближается -
У трусишек рожь вдруг появляется.
(Рожь - дрожь)
На улице ром раздаётся, -
То значит, что дождик начнётся.
(Ром - гром)
Путник в космосе летает,
Всю погоду в мире знает.
(Путник - спутник)
Кожаная кобра на ремне висит,
Пистолет служебный в ней всегда лежит.
(Кобра - кобура)
Пастух на удочке играет,
Бурёнок в стадо собирает.
(Удочке - дудочке)
Птичкам дайте вкусных кошек,
Червячков, зерна и мошек.
(Кошек - крошек)
Кричит от счастья рыбачок:
«Попался пекарь на крючок!»
(Пекарь - пескарь)
Светофора красный газ
Всех стоять заставит нас.
(Газ - глаз)
Безвылазно дома сидеть очень вредно:
Без солнца и воздуха станешь ты бедным!
(Бедным - бледным)
Стоит у штурвала спокойно моряк,
Коль светит в ночи ему дружески мак.
(Мак - маяк)
Кто тщательно рук своих мыть не умеет,
Того обязательно хорь одолеет.
(Хорь - хворь)
Весло на концерте бывает,
Когда Винокур выступает.
(Весло - весело)
Бор густой и ароматный
С чесночком мне есть приятно.
(Бор - борщ)

КОВАРНАЯ ВИКТОРИНА ПРО СЛОВА

 В состав какого молочного продукта входит коровий рог?
(Творог)
 Внутри какого насекомого помещается бочка, а внутри какого домашнего животного помещается бак?
(Бабочка и собака)
 Какое животное ходит во фраке?
(Рак - фрак)
 В состав какого мясного продукта входит химическая колба?
(Колбаса)
 Какое средство передвижения можно моментально вырезать из скатерти?
(Катер - скатерть)
 В каком мамином приспособлении для уборки обязательно есть осветительный прибор?
(Швабра)
 Как из ствола дерева без единого инструмента быстро сделать стол?
(Убрать букву «В»: ствол - стол)
 В каком цветочке разместилась целая страна?
(Настурция)
 С каким цветком всегда и повсюду ходят все шпионы, чемпионы и пионеры?
(С пионом - шпион, чемпион, пионер)
 Какая часть линейки очень быстро тает на солнышке?
(Средняя часть - л-иней-ка)
 Какой овощ всегда с собою носит черепаха?
(Репу - черепаха)
 Какой хищник всегда пасётся в клевере и левкоях?
(Лев - клевер, левкои)
 У чего есть тень даже тогда, когда нет солнца или освещения?
(У плетня - плетень)
 Какой овощ обязательно нужен для изготовления каблуков?
(Лук - каблук)
 Какое животное жить не может без уроков?
(Сурок)
 Какую крупу каждый турист обязательно берёт с собой в поход?
(Рис - турист)
 Для какого важного дела может послужить автомобилисту половинка горошины?
(Для замены износившейся шины - горо-шина)
 Какое спортивное сооружение есть в каждой квартире?
(Тир - квартира)
 Что общего у медведя и медузы?
(Три первых буквы: медведь - медуза)
 Кто всегда стоит в воротах?
(Вор - ворота, а не вратарь, который стоит в воротах только во время матча)
 Что шумит на ветру в каждом колесе?
(Лес - колесо)
 С каким знаком препинания неразлучны все ласточки?
(С точкой - ласточка)
 Какие насекомые всегда кружатся в хороводе?
(Оводы - хоровод)
 Какие конфеты, любимые многими детьми, содержат мел?
(Мармелад и карамель)
 С какой рыболовной снастью всегда почему-то ходит оленевод?
(С неводом - оленевод)
 Какого хищного зверя всегда можно увидеть в телевизоре, даже в выключенном?
(Льва - телевизор)
 Где всегда прячется лев: справа или слева от вас?
(Слева)
 В каком учебном заведении круглые сутки без перерыва гимн звучит?
(В гимназии)
 Как зовут каждую из трёх очень упрямых девочек, одна из которых никогда не выходит из комнаты, другая - из квартиры, а третья - с веранды?
      (Ната - комната, Ира - квартира, Вера - веранда)
 Какая часть тела человека находится в воротнике одежды?
      (Рот, а не шея - воротник)
 Какое водопроводное устройство спрятано внутри каждой подушки?
(Душ - подушка)
 Какие животные постоянно живут в волосах даже самого чистоплотного человека?
(Вол и осы: волосы)
 Из каких цветочков пчёлы вместо нектара ром попивают?
(Из ромашек)
 Какой музыкальный инструмент зашивают в каждое пальто?
(Альт - пальто)
 Как одной крошкой накормить досыта всю семью?
(Добавить к ней букву О и разлить получившуюся окрошку всем по тарелкам)
 Что нужно поменять местами в карете, чтобы она смогла летать?
(Буквы К и Р: карета - ракета)
 Какой президент живёт в избушке?
(Президент США Буш: избушка)
 Как называется дорожка, ведущая от буквы «А» до буквы «Я»?                                                 (Аллея)
 Бывают ли макароны с маком?
(Да, всегда - макароны)
 Какая цифра всегда катается в электричке?
(Цифра три - электричка)
 У какого растения есть рот?
(У папоротника)
 У какого гриба есть ухо?
(У мухомора)
 У какого фрукта глаз есть?
(У яблока - яблоко, у кокоса)
 Какая буква-силачка может топор спиралью  закрутить?
(Буква Ш - штопор)
 Можно ли маленькие детские шорты перекроить в роскошные шторы?
(Можно, если переставить в них буквы О, Р и Т: шорты - шторы)


МИНИВИКТОРИНА ПРО ЛЯГУШКУ-КВАКУШКУ

Лягушке нравятся слова,
В которых есть три буквы - КВА.

 Назовите любимые напитки лягушки Квакушки.
(Квас и простокваша)
 Какие овощи больше всего любит лягушка Квакушка?
(Тыква, брюква и квашеная капуста)
 А какая её любимая ягода?
(Клюква)
 Назовите её любимое мясное блюдо.
(Шкварки)
 Какая у лягушки Квакушки любимая книжка?
(Букварь)
 В каком ансамбле очень любит петь Квакушка?
(Квартет)
 Назовите её любимый город.
(Москва)
 А какая её любимая страна?
(Эквадор)
 Какую геометрическую фигуру предпочитает лягушка Квакушка?
(Квадрат)
 Чем она любит рисовать? 
(Акварелью)
 В каком жилище она мечтает жить?
(В квартире)
 Какую мебель предпочитает лягушка Квакушка?
(Антикварную)
 Какая её любимая птица?
(Кваква)

КОВАРНАЯ  ВИКТОРИНА  «ДА или НЕТ»

В рифму дай, дружок, ответ
Словом “ДА” иль словом “НЕТ”.
Но, смотри, не торопись,
На крючок не попадись!

 Ё ударная всегда?
(Да)
 При нуле кипит вода?
(Не Да, а Нет)
 С рукавами есть жилет?
(Нет)
 Зубы в дырках от конфет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 На Луне есть города?
(не Да, а Нет)
 Есть у женщин борода?
(не Да, а Нет)
«Двойка» - это не беда?
(не Да, а Нет)
 В небе мчатся поезда?
(не Да, а Нет)
 Будет вечером рассвет?
(Нет)
 После пятницы среда?
(не Да, а Нет)
 Спектакль из танцев - это балет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 В радуге есть фиолетовый цвет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Первоклашкам десять лет?
(Нет)
 Польза всем от сигарет?
(Нет)
 С мягкой спинкой табурет?
(Нет)
 Волк живёт на дне пруда?
(не Да, а Нет)
 Три певца - уже квартет?
(Нет)
 Пишет музыку поэт?
(Нет)
  Форма круга у монет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 В школе есть урок труда?
(Да)
 Пишет повар вам портрет?
(Нет)
 Борщ - полезная еда?
(Да)
 На стене всегда паркет?
(Нет)
 После завтрака - обед?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Головной убор берет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Есть со струнами кларнет?
(Нет)
 Есть колёса у ракет?
(Нет)
 Над трамваем провода?
(Да)
 Не знает кукушка родного гнезда?
(Да)
 Столица Канады - Караганда?
(не Да, а Нет)
 Краше розы лебеда?
(не Да, а Нет)
 Носят на талии дамы браслет?
(Нет)
 С улыбкой к зубному идёшь в кабинет?
(Нет)
 Скажешь, прощаясь, другу: «Привет!»?
(Нет)
 Нужен вечером нам свет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Год весь на юге стоят холода?
(не Да, а Нет)
 Песни часть зовут куплет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Бьёт стрелою арбалет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Едут лыжи без следа?
(не Да, а Нет)
 В море айсберг изо льда?
(Да)
 Из яиц всегда омлет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Вы весёлые всегда?
(Да)
 Кинешь камнем кошке вслед?
(Нет)
 Сильным должен быть атлет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Выдашь ты врагу секрет?
(Нет)
 Был мотор у всех карет?
(Нет)
 Нужно мясо для котлет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Свёклу класть нам  в винегрет?
(не Нет, а Да)
 Спать ложатся на буфет?
(Нет)

ВИКТОРИНА «ЧТО МОГУТ ПРЕДЛОГИ»

 Название какого домашнего животного составлено их двух предлогов, а какого из трёх?
(К-от, к-о-за)
 Название какого хвойного дерева состоит из четырёх предлогов?
(С-о-с-на)
 Название какого сорного растения составлено из трёх предлогов?
(О-с-от)
 Название какого тропического фрукта содержит пять предлогов?
(К-о-к-о-с)
 Название какого весеннего цветка состоит их двух предлогов?
(Мимо-за)
 Название какого женского головного украшения включает в себя четыре предлога?
(Об-о-до-к)
 Какие три предлога животных согревают?
(По-по-на)
 Как называется нестихотворная речь из двух предлогов?
(Про-за)
 Назовите вкусный и полезный фруктовый напиток из трёх предлогов.
(С-о-к)
 Какой продукт пчеловодства состоит из четырёх предлогов?
(В-о-с-к)
 Название какой острой жидкой приправы состоит из пяти предлогов?
(У-к-с-у-с)
 Назовите самый музыкальный предлог.
(До)
 Подряд три предлога возьмём, целое на дереве найдём.
(С-у-к)
 Какой предлог написал много книг?
(Предлог По - Американский писатель Эдгар По)
 Какой предлог протекает по Италии?
(Предлог По - Река По в Италии)
 С какими четырьмя предлогами мясо вкуснее есть?
(С-о-у-с)
 Какие три предлога куры любят клевать?
(Про-с-о)
 Какой знак препинания состоит из четырёх предлогов?
(В-о-про-с)
 Без каких четырёх предлогов велосипедисты и водители в путь не отправляются?
(На-с-о-с)
 Какие пять предлогов всегда вместе собачек выгуливают?
(По-в-о-до-к)

 ВЕСЁЛЫЕ ГРАММАТИЧЕСКИЕ ВОПРОСЫ  

 Какую букву нужно убрать из существительного «полотно»,    чтобы превратить его в наречие?
(Первую «о»: полотно - плотно)
  Какую букву и на какую нужно заменить в существительном     «пенал», чтобы оно стало глаголом?
(Букву «е» на «и»: пенал - пинал)
  Вопрос каких падежей без устали задаёт курица?
(Вопрос дательного и винительного падежей: КУДА?)
  Какая приставка может превратить мальчиков в девочек?
(Приставка ПО: дружки - подружки)
  Какая приставка, попав в лося, превращает его в рыбу?
(Приставка СО: лось - лосось)
  Если приставки придут прогуляться в сосновый бор, то во что они его превратят?
(В забор, в убор, в пробор, в прибор, в сбор, в набор, в отбор, в собор, в перебор)
  Какая приставка, упав в траву, сделает её совершенно непригодной в пищу животным?
(Буква «О»: трава - отрава)
  Какое местоимение может работать приставкой?
(Местоимение ВЫ : выпечка, выбегать, выходить, выглядывать, вырез и т.д.)
  Какие приставки могут быть именами существительными?
(Перед, воз, низ, под, раз, без)
 Как из двух приставок образовать глаголы повелительного наклонения?
(При-при, за-при, ото-при)
  В каких словах есть тридцать приставок и ни одного корня?
(ЗО-на, ЗО-в)
  Может ли ударение превратить существительное в глагол?
(Да, может: запах - запах, пекло - пекло, посох - посох и т.д.)

ОШИБКИ - ФОКУСНИЦЫ

Ошибки, без сомнения,
Меняют слов значения.
Наташи, Пети, Веры,
Вот вам тому примеры.

ПАРОВОЗ И ПАРАВОЗ

Паровоз, паровоз
Мчит людей под стук колёс.
Пар его колёса крутит,
В срок на станции он будет.

Паравоз, паравоз
Груз из двоек в школу вёз:
Двоечки-пары
Для Вити и Тамары
И для всех других ребят,
Что учиться не хотят.

ГОРОЖАНЕ И ГАРАЖАНЕ

Горожане, горожане
В городах всегда живут,
На работу и с работы
Вдоль по улицам снуют.

Гаражане, гаражане
В гаражах все дни торчат,
На машины променяли
Жён, детишек и внучат.

Если взялся ты за ручку,
То подумай, не спеши,
А не то людей поселишь
Ты навечно в гаражи.

ЛЕСОВОЗ И ЛИСОВОЗ

Лесовоз на лесопилку
Брёвна длинные везёт,
Разгрузившись, в лес сосновый
Вновь на вырубку придёт.

Лисовоз по зоопаркам
Лис развозит, как подарки,
Хватит им пугать зайчишек -
Пусть порадуют детишек.

----------


## optimistka17

Твоему сообщению место здесь же, но в уже давно созданной теме *"Игры, конкурсы ,загадки......"*

----------


## optimistka17

Твоему сообщению место здесь же, но в уже давно созданной теме *"Игры, конкурсы ,загадки......"*

----------


## Элен

*ИНВ*,
 что ж у вас тем,как грибов после дождя?... Представьте,что будет с форумом,если каждый из нас создаст по десятку тем. Пожалейте модераторов,да и нас тоже.

----------


## Olga_KON

Предлагаю в этой теме делиться шуточными вопросами и загадками. Если такая темка уже есть (я не смогла ее найти), прошу модераторов перенести сообщение в нужную темку. А пока начну делиться своими вопросами.

_Шуточные вопросы и загадки_

1.	Какой болезнью на суше никто не болеет? (Морской)
2.	Когда руки бывают местоимениями? (Когда они вымыты)
3.	По чему часто ходят и никогда не ездят? (По лестнице)
4.	Как далеко в лес может забежать заяц? (До середины леса, дальше он уже выбегает из леса)
5.	Что случается с вороной через три года? (Ей идет четвертый год)
6.	Под каким деревом прячется заяц во время дождя? (Под мокрым)
7.	Сколько яиц можно съесть натощак? (Одно, остальные не натощак)
8.	Сколько минут надо варить крутое яйцо? (Нисколько, оно уже сварено вкрутую)
9.	Что можно увидеть с закрытыми глазами? (Сон)
10.	Когда черной кошке легче всего пробраться в дом? (Когда дверь открыта)
11.	В комнате горело семь свечей. Проходил мимо человек, потушил две свечи. Сколько осталось? (Две, остальные сгорели)
12.	Летели три страуса, охотник одного убил, сколько страусов осталось? (Страусы не летают)
13.	Какая птица состоит из буквы и реки? (И-волга)
14.	Что находится между городом и селом? (Союз «и»)
15.	Что делается с красным платком, если его опустить на 5 минут на дно моря? (Будет мокрым)
16.	У семерых братьев по сестре, сколько всего сестер? (Одна)
17.	Кто над нами вверх ногами? (Муха)
18.	На что похожа половина яблока? (На вторую половину)
19.	Что нужно сделать, чтобы отпилить ветку, на которой сидит ворона, не потревожив ее? (Подождать пока она улетит)
20.	Без чего дом не построишь? (Без угла)
21.	Без чего хлеба не испечешь? (Без корки)
22.	В каком слове, состоящем из пяти букв, пять «о»? (О-пять)
23.	В каком числе столько же цифр, сколько букв? (Сто-100)
24.	За что ученика выгнали из класса? (За дверь)
25.	Из какой посуды не едят? (Из пустой)
26.	Как написать «сухая трава» четырьмя буквами? (Сено)
27.	 Какая ветка не растет на дереве? (Железнодорожная)
28.	Какие часы показывают верное время два раза в сутки? (Которые остановились)
29.	Каких камней в море нет? (Сухих)
30.	Какой год продолжается всего один день? (Новый год)
31.	Какой ключ не бьет и не отмыкает? (Нотный)
32.	Какой месяц короче всех? (Май)
33.	Шел охотник мимо башни, а на башне висели часы. Он выстрелил. Куда он попал? (В милицию)
34.	Чем оканчивается день и ночь? (Мягким знаком)
35.	На каком пути еще не бывало ни одного человека? (На Млечном)
36.	Что делает сторож, когда у него на шапке сидит воробей? (Спит)
_
Простая зимняя викторина_

1.	Сколько лучиков у снежинки? (Шесть)
2.	Когда лучше заготавливать дрова: летом или зимой? (Зимой, так как приостанавливается процесс сокодвижения и древесина является сухой)
3.	Где холоднее – на Северном или Южном полюсе? (На Южном полюсе)
4.	На своей варежке вы увидели две снежинки разной формы. Одна – более простой, а другая – формы сложного ажурного узора. Можно ли по внешнему виду этих снежинок определить, какая из них упала с большей, а какая – с меньшей высоты? (Да. Чем сложнее форма снежинки, тем с большей высоты она падала, так как ее кружение в воздухе сопровождалось процессом кристаллизации – присоединения к ней новых частиц влаги, которые и обеспечили дополнительную изысканность ее формы)
5.	Почему на зиму вставляют вторые рамы? (неподвижный воздух, заключенный между двумя рамами, являясь плохим проводником тепла, предохраняет зимой помещение от выстывания)
6.	Почему во время снегопада температура воздуха обычно повышается? (Это происходит потому, что при образовании снега из капелек воды или водяного пара выделяется тепло)
7.	Растут ли зимой деревья? (Нет, зимой их рост приостанавливается)
8.	Когда быстрее распространяются звуки: зимой или летом? (Летом звуки распространяются быстрее, чем зимой, так как зимой воздух более плотен и, следовательно, скорость звука меньше)

_Веселая зимняя викторина_

1.	Природное явление, без песочной посыпки вызывающее новогодний падеж людей. (гололед)
2.	Место, где мороз приморозил ногу клену. (Сугроб)
3.	Новогодний двуличный бал. (Маскарад)
4.	Низкорослая метелица. (Поземка)
5.	Карнавальная наличница. (Маска)
6.	Ледовое литье. (Каток)
7.	Жизненная пора Снегурочки. (Зима)
8.	Зимний ударник. (Мороз)
9.	Новогодний гостесборник. (Стол)
10.	Опорная четвертинка новогоднего стола. (Ножка)
11.	 Новогодний напиток для рисковых гостей. (Шампанское)
12.	Рыба, «одетая» в натуральную кожу и искусственную шубу, - новогоднее блюда. (Селедка)
13.	Гимнастический трюк, который выполняет Земля ко времени наступления очередного Нового года. (Оборот)
14.	Сезонная «скульптура», выполненная из действительно природного материала. (Снеговик)
15.	Результат праздничной зажигательности. (Фейерверк)
16.	Елочкина родина. (Лес)
17.	Процесс, завершающий  падением елочки. (Рубка)
18.	Старинный, но нестареющий танец у елки. (Хоровод)
19.	Исполнительница песен для елки. (Метель)
20.	Пробегающая мимо елочки рысцой серая во всех отношениях личность. (Волк)
21.	Елочкин снегоутеплитель. (Мороз)
22.	Елочное украшение, которое наносит весомый урон домашнему бюджету не только в день покупки. (Электрическая гирлянда)
23.	Противоелочное орудие мужичка. (Топор)
24.	Какое качество новогодней королевы роднит ее с каждой настоящей женщиной? (Стремление наряжаться)

----------


## Olga_KON

*ШУТОЧНЫЕ ВОПРОСЫ*

1. 	Через какие ворота может пройти даже ледокол? (Через Карские ворота.)
2. 	Какое название полуострова говорит о его величине? (Ямал.)
3. 	Какая земля никогда не состарится? (Новая земля.)
4. 	Какой город США носит такое же название, что и костюмная ткань? (Бостон.)
5. 	Название какой рыбы при чтении наоборот дает название итальянского города? (Налим – Милан.)
6. 	Можно ли в Москве сегодня получить телеграмму, отправленную завтра? (Да. Предположим, что телеграмма отправлена из Владивостока 17 июня в 3 часа ночи, тогда в Москву она придет в 8 часов вечера 16 июня.)
7. 	Сколько минут надо варить крутое яйцо - две, три, пять? (Нисколько, оно уже сварено. А задавая вопрос «без подвоха», употребляют выражение «варить вкрутую».)
8. 	Где вода стоит столбом? (В стакане.)
9. 	Ворона летит, а собака на хвосте сидит. Может ли это быть? (Может, так как собака сидит на земле на своем хвосте.)
10. 	Каким поясом нельзя подпоясаться? (Часовым поясом.)
11. 	Какой город сладкий (Изюм.)
12. 	Какую реку можно срезать ножом? (Прут.)
13. 	Какое расстояние от Земли до Марса? (Такое же, как от Марса до Земли.)
14. 	Два отца и два сына купили три яблока. У каждого оказалось по одному. Почему? (Яблоки купили сын, отец и дед.)
15. 	У отца пять сыновей, у каждого сына три сестры. Сколько у отца детей? (Восемь.)
16. 	В какую посуду нельзя налить воды? (В полную.)
17. 	Может ли страус назвать себя птицей? (Не может, он не умеет говорить.)
18. 	Что с земли легко поднимешь, но далеко не закинешь? (Пух.)
19. 	Что общего между барыней и рабыней? (Буквы.)
20. 	Какие корни не нужны растению? (Квадратные.)
21. 	Какие кошки мышей не ловят? (Железные кошки - скобы для подъема на столбы.)
22. 	Летела стая гусей: один гусь впереди, а два позади; один позади, а два впереди; один между двумя и три в ряд. Сколько было гусей? (Три.)
23. 	Шли 7 стариков, несли 7 посошков, на каждом посошке 7 сучков, на каждом сучке 7 гнездышек, в каждом гнездышке по 7 воробьев с семью хвостами. Сколько шло старичков? (Семь.)
24. 	Где раки зимуют? (В иле на дне реки.)
25. 	Где пятница предшествует четвергу? (В словарях.)
26. 	Кто мастер на все руки? (Перчаточник.)
27. 	Без чего человек не может жить? (Без имени.)
28. 	Какая река во рту течет? (Десна.)
29. 	Пятеро толкают, пятеро держат, а двое смотрят. Что это такое? (Человек вдевает нитку в иголку.)
30. 	Идут три человека: одного отца - матери дети, а меж собой не братья. Кто это? (Сестры.)
31. 	Кто никогда никуда не опаздывает? (Новый год.)
32. 	Что видно только ночью? (Звезды.)
33. 	В какой воде не ловится рыба? (В родниковой.)
34. 	Когда кошка может выйти из дома с четырьмя ногами, а вернуться с восьмью? (Если она вернется домой с мышкой в зубах.)
35. 	Сидят три кошки, против каждой кошки две кошки, много ль всех? (Три кошки.)
36. 	Какой город носят на голове (Панама.)
37. 	В каком городе один мальчик и сто девочек? (Севастополь.)
38. 	Если часы бьют тринадцать раз что это за время? (Это время нести часы к часовщику.)
39. 	Какое сходство между деревом и преступником? (Обоих сажают.)
40. 	Какая разница между попом и Волгой? (Поп - батюшка, Волга – матушка.)
41. 	На двух руках десять пальцев. Сколько пальцев на десяти руках? (Пятьдесят.)
42. 	Кого бьют по голове, чтобы прямо шел? (Гвоздь.)
43. 	Почему парикмахер в Нью-Йорке охотнее подстрижет двух немцев, нежели одного француза? (Больше заработает.)
44. 	Перед каким человеком все люди снимают шляпу? (Перед парикмахером.)
45. 	Какие реки летают? (Река Гусь - приток Оки, река Лебедь - приток Баи, река Тетерев - приток Днепра, река Ворон - приток Хопра.)
46. 	Какие два местоимения портят дорогу? (Я-мы.)
47. 	Из какой половины буквы состоит спортивная игра? (Из пол-о.)
48. 	По какому пути еще никто никогда не ходил и не ездил? (По Млечному Пути.)
49. 	Что портится быстрее всего? (Настроение.)
50. 	Название какого пирожного читается без одной буквы? (Без-е.)
51. 	Какие слова состоят из ста одинаковых букв? (Сто-г, сто-л, сто-н, сто-п и др.)
52. 	Море есть - плавать негде. Дорога есть - ехать некуда. Земля есть - пахать нельзя. (Географическая карта.)
53. 	Что с земли не поднимешь? (Тень.)
54. 	Когда лошадь покупают, какая она бывает? (Мокрая.)
55. 	Шесть ног, две головы, а хвост один. Что это такое? (Всадник на лошади.)
56. 	Сколько раз нужно сказать «п», чтобы остановить машину? (Сто-п.)
57. 	Почему поезд отходит после звонка? (По рельсам.)
58. 	Что с пола за хвостик не поднимешь? (Клубок ниток.)
59. 	Что никуда не запрешь? (Луч солнца.)
60. 	Какое расстояние от Земли до Марса? (Такое же, какое от Марса до Земли.)
61. 	Два отца и два сына купили три яблока, у каждого оказалось... по одному. (Яблоки купили сын, отец и дед.)
62. 	У отца 5 сыновей, у каждого сына - 3 сестры, сколько у отца детей? (8.)
63. 	В корзине 5 яблок, их надо разделить среди 5 мальчиков поровну так, чтобы в корзине осталось 1 яблоко. (Пятому мальчику надо дать яблоко в корзине.)
64. 	Какой узел нельзя развязать? (Железнодорожный.)
65. 	В каком геометрическом теле может закипеть вода? (В кубе.)
66. 	Какая река самая страшная? (Река Тигр.)
67. 	Какой месяц короче всех? (Май - три буквы.)
68. 	Где край света? (Там, где начинается тень.)
69. 	Может ли страус назвать себя птицей? (Нет, так как он не умеет говорить.)
70. 	Когда строят новый дом, во что вбивают первый гвоздь? (В шляпку.)
71. 	Что у человека под ногами, когда он идет по мосту? (Подошва обуви.)
72. 	Что с земли легко поднимешь, но далеко не закинешь? (Пух.)
73. 	Сколько горошин может войти в один стакан? (Ни одной - все надо положить.)
74. 	Каким гребнем голову не расчешешь? (Петушиным.)
75. 	Что стоит между окном и дверью? (Буква «и».)
76. 	Что можно приготовить, но нельзя съесть? (Уроки.)
77. 	Как можно пометить два литр молока в литровую банку? (Надо из молока сварить сгущенку.)
78. 	Если пять кошек ловят пять мышей за пять минут, то сколько времени нужно одной кошке, чтобы поймать одну мышку? (Пять минут.)
79. 	Сколько месяцев в году имеют 28 дней? (Все месяцы.)
80. 	Что бросают, когда нуждаются в этом, и поднимают, когда в этом нет нужды? (Якорь.)
81. 	Собака была привязана к десятиметровой веревке, а прошла триста метров. Как ей это удалось? (Веревка не была ни к чему привязана.)
82. 	Что может путешествовать по свету, оставаясь в одном и том же углу? (Почтовая марка.)
83. 	Можно ли зажечь спичку под водой? (Можно, если воду налить в стакан, а спичку держать ниже стакана.)
84. 	Как может брошенное яйцо пролететь три метра и не разбиться? (Нужно бросить яйцо на четыре метра, тогда первые три метра оно пролетит целым.)
85. 	Что станет с зеленым утесом, если он упадет в Красное море? (Он станет мокрым.)
86. 	Мужчина вел большой грузовик. Огни на машине не были зажжены. Луны тоже не было. Женщина стала переходить дорогу перед машиной. Как удалось водителю разглядеть ее? (Был яркий солнечный день.)
87. 	Два человека играли в шашки. Каждый сыграл по пять партий и выиграл по пять раз. Это возможно? (Оба человека играли с другими людьми.)
88. 	Что может быть больше слона и одновременно невесомым? (Тень слона.)
89. 	Что все люди на земле делают одновременно? (Становятся старше.)
90. 	Что становится больше, если его поставить вверх ногами (Число 6.)
91. 	Как спрыгнуть с десятиметровой лестницы и не ушибиться? (Надо прыгать с нижней ступени.)
92. 	Что не имеет длины, глубины, ширины, высоты, а можно измерить? (Время, температура.)
93. 	Какой рукой лучше размешать чай? (Чай лучше размешивать ложкой.)
94. 	Когда сеть может вытянуть воду? (Когда вода замерзнет.)
95. 	На какой вопрос нельзя ответить «да»? (Вы спите?)
96. 	На какой вопрос нельзя ответить «нет»? (Вы живы?)
97. 	Что имеет две руки, два крыла, два хвоста, три головы, три туловища и восемь ног? (Всадник, держащий в руках курицу.)
98. 	Из какого полотна нельзя сшить рубашки? (Из железнодорожного.)
99. 	Какие три числа, если их сложить или перемножить, дают один и тот же результат? (1, 2 и 3.)
100. 	По какому городу течет кровь? (По Вене.)
101. 	Растет дуб. У него 12 суков, 52 ветки, на каждой ветке по 7 листьев. Что это такое? (Год, месяцы, недели, дни.)
102. 	Когда руки бывают местоимениями? (Когда они вы-мы-ты.)
103. 	Напишите слова, в которых буква "т" встречается четыре раза. (Стратостат, аттестат, ответственность.)
104. 	Где мы платим деньги за то, чтобы у нас что-то взяли? (В парикмахерской.)
105. 	В каком глаголе сто отрицаний? (В глаголе "сто-нет".)
106. 	Напишите слово "стога" тремя цифрами и двумя буквами. (100 га.)
107. 	Какие женские имена состоят из двух букв, которые дважды повторяются? (Анна, Алла.)
108. 	Название какой птицы состоит из четырех десятков одной и той же гласной буквы? (Сорок-а.)
109. 	В каких лесах нет дичи? (В строительных.)
110. 	Какое колесо автомобиля не вращается во время движения? (Запасное колесо.)
111. 	Без какой части винтовки портной не сошьет костюма? (Без приклада.)
112. 	Без чего не могут обойтись математики, барабанщики и даже охотники? (Без дроби.)
113. 	Что принадлежит вам, однако, другие им пользуются чаще, чем вы? (Имя.)
114. 	Какой остров заявляет, что он является принадлежностью спортсмена? (Я-майка.)
115. 	Как можно склонять голову, не наклоняя ее? (При помощи падежей.)
116. 	Из какого слова, состоящего из семи букв, надо удалить "букву", чтобы осталось две буквы? (Если из слова "букварь" удалить слово "буква", то останется две буквы - "рь".)
117. 	Когда автомобиль движется все время со скоростью поезда? (Когда он находится на платформе движущегося поезда.)
118. 	Какие предложения не зависят от спроса? (Грамматические предложения.)
119. 	У кого зубы есть, а рта нет? (У пилы.)
120. 	Одно яйцо варится 4 минуты, сколько минут надо варить шесть яиц? (Столько же.)
121. 	Какой остров говорит про себя, что его можно носить под рубашкой? (Ямайка.)
122. 	Какой цветок имеет мужской и женский род? (Иван-да-Марья.)
123. 	Назовите пять дней, не называя чисел и названий дней. (Позавчера, вчера, сегодня, завтра, послезавтра.)
124. 	Какая птица, потеряв одну букву, становится самой большой рекой в Европе? (Иволга.)
125. 	Первые пять букв в названии города летают, а две бегают по земле. Какой это город? (Воронеж.)
126. 	Из названия какого города можно сделать начинку для сладких пирожков? (Изюм.)
127. 	Какой город назван в честь большой птицы? (Орел.)
128. 	В каком городе нельзя стрелять? (Бухарест.)
129. 	Назовите имя первой женщины в мире, летающей на летательном аппарате. (Баба – Яга.)
130. 	Чем больше ковыряешь, тем больше становится - что это такое? (Дыра.)
131. 	Почему курица кладет яйца? (Если бы она их бросала, они бы разбивались.)
132. 	Почему львы едят сырое мясо? (Готовить не умеют.)
133. 	Без чего хлеб не испечь? (Без корки.)
134. 	Что будет делать ворона, прожив три года? (Будет жить четвертый.)
135. 	В каком году люди едят более обыкновенного? (В високосном.)
136. 	Что теплее шубы? (Две шубы.)
137. 	Как можно пронести воду в решете? (Замороженную.)
138. 	Когда человек бывает рыбой и когда рекой? (Карп и Нил.)
139. 	Когда в пустом кармане что-нибудь и бывает? (Когда в нем дыра.)
140. 	Когда черной кошке легче всего пробраться в дом? (Когда дверь открыта.)
141. 	Когда лес бывает закуской? (Когда он сыр.)
142. 	Когда мальчика называют женским именем? (Когда он долго спит - Соня.) 
143. 	У кого голова дорога? (У коровы: голова да рога.)
144. 	Как сорвать ветку, чтобы не вспугнуть птицу? (Подождать, когда птица улетит.)
145. 	На что больше всего походит половина апельсина? (На другую половину.)
146. 	На какое дерево садится ворона во время проливного дождя? (На мокрое.)
147. 	На каких полях трава не растет? (На полях шляпы.)
148. 	Сколько яиц можно съесть натощак? (Одно. После первого уже не натощак.)
149. 	Каким гребнем голову не расчешешь? (Петушиным.)
150. 	Что делает сторож, когда у него на шапке сидит воробей? (Спит.)
151. 	Каких камней в море нет? (Сухих.)
152. 	На какой вопрос нельзя дать положительный ответ? (Ты спишь?)
153. 	Отчего петух, когда поет, закрывает глаза? (Хочет показать, что поет наизусть.)
154. 	Кто сам дубовый, а пояс ивовый? (Бочка.)
155. 	Зубы есть, а рта нет. Что это такое? (Пила.)
156. 	Какая обувь в огне делается и с ног не снимается? (Подкова.)
157. 	Что зимой в комнате мерзнет, а на улице нет? (Оконное стекло.)
158. 	Стоят две овцы - одна головой к северу, другая к югу. Могут ли они увидеть друг друга, не поворачивая головы? (Они стоят головами одна к другой.)
159. 	Сидит человек, а вы не можете сесть на его место, даже если он встанет и уйдет. Где он сидит? (У вас на коленях.)
160. 	Что можно увидеть с закрытыми глазами? (Сон.)
161. 	Сын моего отца, а мне не брат. Кто это? (Я сам.)
162. 	Висит на стене и в то же время падает. Что это такое? (Барометр.)
163. 	Что с грузом идет, а без груза идти не может? (Настенные часы.)
164. 	Что находится между горой и долиной? (Буква И.)
165. 	С какой птицы нужно ощипать перья, чтобы получились сразу утро, день, вечер и ночь? (С утки.)
166. 	Какая опера состоит из трех союзов? (А и да - "Аида".)
167. 	Кто в средние века носил самую большую шляпу? (Тот, кто имел самую большую голову.)
168. 	Сколько в "азбуке" букв? (В слове азбука - 6 букв.)
169. 	Сколько нужно одинаковых букв, чтобы написать: мать, отец, сын, дочь, бабушка? (Семь "Я" - семья.)
170. 	У кого нет, тот не хочет ее иметь, а у кого она есть, тот не может ее отдать. (Лысина.)
171. 	Сожмешь - клин, разожмешь - блин. (Зонтик.)
172. 	Какой болезнью на земле никто не болел? (Морской.)
173. 	Она ни одной глупости не сказала и не сделала, а между тем слывет примером глупости. Кто она? (Пробка.)
174. 	Какое слово в русском языке имеет пять "О"? (Опять. "О"- пять.)
175. 	Когда лошадь превращается в хищника? (Когда она идет рысью.)
176. 	Когда беззубый чувствует боль от зубов? (Когда его укусит собака.)
177. 	До каких пор волк в лес бежит? (До середины.)
178. 	Почему лиса оглядывается, когда за ней бежит собака? (Сзади глаз не имеет.)
179. 	Я слышал такой разговор: "Она красная". "Нет, черная". "А почему же она белая?" "Потому что зеленая". О чем они говорили? (О смородине.)
180. 	Под каким кустом сидит заяц во время дождя? (Под мокрым.)
181. 	Чем кончается как день, так и ночь? (Мягким знаком.)
182. 	Почему покупают новые сапоги? (Потому что их даром не дают.)
183. 	Что дороже: килограмм гривенников или полкило двугривенных? (Килограмм гривенников.)
184. 	Мимо башни шел охотник, а на башне висели часы. Охотник выстрелил. Куда он попал? (В милицию.).
185. 	Что за обедом всего нужнее? (Рот.)
186. 	В какой воде не водится рыба? (В родниковой.)
187. 	Для чего девочки носят красные косынки? (Чтобы голову не напекло.)
188. 	Три да три, что получится? (Мозоль.)
189. 	Петух снес яйцо. Кому оно достанется? (Никому. Петухи не несут яйца.)
190. 	Какая ветка не растет на дереве? (Железнодорожная.)
191. 	Какие безмозглые головки иногда нужны? (Булавочные.)
192. 	Когда яйца бывают вкусными? (Когда их ешь.)
193. 	Что у ежа есть, а у остальных зверей нет? (Ежата.)
194. 	Что нужно сделать, если во сне вам встретился лев? (Проснуться.)
195. 	Какой остров говорит про себя, что его можно носить под рубашкой? (Ямайка.)
196. 	Какой цветок имеет мужской и женский род? (Иван-да-Марья.)
197. 	Назовите пять дней, не называя чисел и названий дней. (Позавчера, вчера, сегодня, завтра, послезавтра.)
198. 	Какая птица, потеряв одну букву, становится самой большой рекой в Европе? (Иволга.)
199. 	Первые пять букв в названии города летают, а две бегают по земле. Какой это город? (Воронеж.)
200. 	Из названия какого города можно сделать начинку для сладких пирожков? (Изюм.)
201. 	Какой город назван в честь большой птицы? (Орел.)
202. 	В каком городе нельзя стрелять? (Бухарест.)
203. 	Назовите имя первой женщины в мире, летающей на летательном аппарате. (Баба – Яга.)
204. 	Чем больше ковыряешь, тем больше становится - что это такое? (Дыра.)
205. 	Почему курица кладет яйца? (Если бы она их бросала, они бы разбивались.)
206. 	Почему львы едят сырое мясо? (Готовить не умеют.)
207. 	Без чего хлеб не испечь? (Без корки.)
208. 	Что будет делать ворона, прожив три года? (Будет жить четвертый.)
209. 	В каком году люди едят более обыкновенного? (В високосном.)
210. 	Что теплее шубы? (Две шубы.)
211. 	Как можно пронести воду в решете? (Замороженную.)
212. 	Когда человек бывает рыбой и когда рекой? (Карп и Нил.)
213. 	Когда в пустом кармане что-нибудь и бывает? (Когда в нем дыра.)
214. 	Когда черной кошке легче всего пробраться в дом? (Когда дверь открыта.)
215. 	Когда лес бывает закуской? (Когда он сыр.)
216. 	Когда мальчика называют женским именем? (Когда он долго спит - Соня.) 
217. 	У кого голова дорога? (У коровы: голова да рога.)
218. 	Как сорвать ветку, чтобы не вспугнуть птицу? (Подождать, когда птица улетит.)
219. 	На что больше всего походит половина апельсина? (На другую половину.)
220. 	На какое дерево садится ворона во время проливного дождя? (На мокрое.)
221. 	На каких полях трава не растет? (На полях шляпы.)
222. 	Сколько яиц можно съесть натощак? (Одно. После первого уже не натощак.)
223. 	Каким гребнем голову не расчешешь? (Петушиным.)
224. 	Что делает сторож, когда у него на шапке сидит воробей? (Спит.)
225. 	Каких камней в море нет? (Сухих.)
226. 	На какой вопрос нельзя дать положительный ответ? (Ты спишь?)
227. 	Отчего петух, когда поет, закрывает глаза? (Хочет показать, что поет наизусть.)
228. 	Кто сам дубовый, а пояс ивовый? (Бочка.)
229. 	Зубы есть, а рта нет. Что это такое? (Пила.)
230. 	Какая обувь в огне делается и с ног не снимается? (Подкова.)
231. 	Что зимой в комнате мерзнет, а на улице нет? (Оконное стекло.)
232. 	Стоят две овцы - одна головой к северу, другая к югу. Могут ли они увидеть друг друга, не поворачивая головы? (Они стоят головами одна к другой.)
233. 	Сидит человек, а вы не можете сесть на его место, даже если он встанет и уйдет. Где он сидит? (У вас на коленях.)
234. 	Что можно увидеть с закрытыми глазами? (Сон.)
235. 	Сын моего отца, а мне не брат. Кто это? (Я сам.)
236. 	Висит на стене и в то же время падает. Что это такое? (Барометр.)
237. 	Что с грузом идет, а без груза идти не может? (Настенные часы.)
238. 	Что находится между горой и долиной? (Буква И.)
239. 	С какой птицы нужно ощипать перья, чтобы получились сразу утро, день, вечер и ночь? (С утки.)
240. 	Какая опера состоит из трех союзов? (А и да - "Аида".)
241. 	Кто в средние века носил самую большую шляпу? (Тот, кто имел самую большую голову.)
242. 	Сколько в "азбуке" букв? (В слове азбука - 6 букв.)
243. 	Сколько нужно одинаковых букв, чтобы написать: мать, отец, сын, дочь, бабушка? (Семь "Я" - семья.)
244. 	У кого нет, тот не хочет ее иметь, а у кого она есть, тот не может ее отдать. (Лысина.)
245. 	Сожмешь - клин, разожмешь - блин. (Зонтик.)
246. 	Какой болезнью на земле никто не болел? (Морской.)
247. 	Она ни одной глупости не сказала и не сделала, а между тем слывет примером глупости. Кто она? (Пробка.)
248. 	Какое слово в русском языке имеет пять "О"? (Опять. "О"- пять.)
249. 	Когда лошадь превращается в хищника? (Когда она идет рысью.)
250. 	Когда беззубый чувствует боль от зубов? (Когда его укусит собака.)
251. 	До каких пор волк в лес бежит? (До середины.)
252. 	Почему лиса оглядывается, когда за ней бежит собака? (Сзади глаз не имеет.)
253. 	Я слышал такой разговор: "Она красная". "Нет, черная". "А почему же она белая?" "Потому что зеленая". О чем они говорили? (О смородине.)
254. 	Под каким кустом сидит заяц во время дождя? (Под мокрым.)
255. 	Чем кончается как день, так и ночь? (Мягким знаком.)
256. 	Почему покупают новые сапоги? (Потому что их даром не дают.)
257. 	Что дороже: килограмм гривенников или полкило двугривенных? (Килограмм гривенников.)

Если нужно еще, пишите.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Викторина Деда Мороза

 Как передвигается Дед Мороз?  (Дед Мороз передвигается пешком, на тройке лошадей или на лыжах. Прибытие Деда Мороза сопровождается характерными звуками (тройка лошадей — стук копыт, перезвон бубенчиков, ветер и т.п.)
 Ближайшие родственники Деда Мороза? ( У Деда Мороза есть семья (внучка Снегурочка) и свита (снеговики, лесные звери и птицы). )
 Кто ведет более здоровый образ жизни Дед мороз или Санта Клаус?  (Дед Мороз, он не носит очки и никогда не курит трубку!)
 Как дарит подарки Дед Мороз если не вручает Вам их лично? (под елку)
  Сколько лучиков у снежинки? (Шесть.)
 Когда лучше заготавливать дрова: летом или зимой? (Зимой, так как приостанавливается процесс сокодвижения и древесина является сухой.)
 Какое природное явление, без песочной посыпки вызывающее новогодний падеж людей? (Гололед.)
 Место, где мороз приморозил ногу клену? (Сугроб.)
 Низкорослая метелица? (Поземка.)
 Жизненная пора Снегурочки? (Зима.)
 Зимний ударник? (Мороз.)
 Рыба, «одетая» в натуральную кожу и искусственную шубу, — новогоднее блюдо? (Селедка.)
 Сезонная «скульптура», выполненная из действительно природного материала? (Снеговик.)
 Из какого кинофильма эта крылатая фраза: «Есть установка весело встретить Новый год»? («Карнавальная ночь».)
 Везде встречают Новый год.
Прошу сказать ,какой народ
Всех поздравляет с Новым годом
Под утро, с солнечным восходом…(Японцы)
 Француз, и русский, и испанец 
Нам назовут, конечно, танец,
Который каждый Новый год
Танцует греческий народ…. («Сиртаки»)

Викторина Санта Клауса

 Как передвигается Санта Клаус?  (Санта предпочитает запрягать в свои сани мохнатых оленей. )
 Ближайшие родственники Санта-Клауса? (эльфы и гномы)
 Как дарит подарки Санта Клаус если не вручает Вам их лично? ( в носок)
 Мы привыкли считать, что Санта Клаус появляется на оленях, однако в Германии он разъезжает...как? (на ослике )В Германии Санта Клаус появляется на ослике. Маленькие дети перед тем, как лечь спать, готовят специальную тарелку для подарков, а в башмаки положено класть сено - для ослика.
 Где, по мнению жителей Скандинавских стран, подтвержденному решением ООН, живет самый настоящий Санта-Клаус? (В Лапландии в маленьком городке Раманиеми на самом полярном круге. Лапландия в 1984 году официально объявлена «Землей Санта-Клауса». Письма международному Деду Морозу нужно отправлять по адресу: Финляндия, 96930, полярный круг.)
 Где холоднее — на Северном или Южном полюсе? (На Южном полюсе.)
 Как называется -Новогодний двуличный бал? (Маскарад.)
 Что такое- Карнавальная наличница? (Маска.)
  Какой Гимназический трюк, выполняет Земля ко времени наступления очередного Нового года? (Оборот.)
 Результат праздничной зажигательности? (Фейерверк.)
  Какая красавица раз в году наряжается? (Елка.)
 Новогодний гостесборник? (Стол.)
 Как называется маскарадный костюм в виде длинного плаща с капюшоном? (Лото, Бридж, Домино, Бостон.)
Под Новый год пришел он в дом
 Таким румяным толстяком.
 Но с каждым днем терял он вес
 И наконец совсем исчез. (Календарь)
 В какой стране под Новый год
(Подсказывать страны не буду)
Из окон битую посуду
Бросает радостный народ?….(Италия)
 Теперь прошу мне дать ответ:
Где Новый год зовется «Тэт»?
Где не снега в тот день метут,
А ветки персика цветут?…. (Вьетнам)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Не знаю откуда это
                  Новогодняя викторина (кино)
•  Как зовут кинорежиссера, которого узнала и полюбила вся страна после того, как по экранам прошел его новогодний фильм "Карнавальная ночь"? (Эльдар Рязанов)
•  Какой праздник организовали жители деревни Малые Пятки по замыслу кинорежиссера Юрия Мамина на следующее утро после встречи Нового года? ("День Нептуна".)
•  Из какого материала был мужик, которого вредная жена отправила в лес за новогодней елкой в мультфильме "Падал прошлогодний снег"? (Из пластилина)
•  В каком новогоднем фильме главная героиня поет голосом Аллы Пугачевой? ("Ирония судьбы или С легким паром")
•  В каком фильме актеры Евгений Леонов, Георгий Вицин, Савелий Крамаров встречали Новый год на даче профессора-археолога? ("Джентльмены удачи")
•  Как называется новогодний фильм, снятый по мотивам повести братьев Стругацких, в котором впервые прозвучала популярная в детской среде песня про "Три белых коня"? ("Чародеи")
•  В каком новогоднем фильме Михаилу Боярскому пришлось согласно роли преимущественно мяукать? ("Новогодние приключения Маши и Вити")
• Назовите медицинскую специальность Жени Лукашина
хирург. В бане он рассказывает друзьям о том, что познакомился с невестой (Галей), когда она пришла к нему на прием – с вывихом. 
Позже в ответ на Надин упрек в жестокости Женя говорит: «Я хирург, мне часто приходится делать людям больно, чтобы потом им жилось хорошо».
• Назовите адрес Лукашина.  Москва 3-я ул. Строителей, дом 25, квартира 12. Какой этаж?
четвертый. Свой этаж Лукашин называет в начале фильма, диктуя адрес ленинградскому таксисту: " 3-я ул. Строителей, дом 25, квартира 12, четвертый этаж". Таксист, трогаясь, отвечает: «Хоть пятый!» 
Хотя, конечно, трудно представить себе, как квартира № 12 может оказаться на 4-м этаже. В типовом доме четыре квартиры на этаже, стало быть, квартира № 12 должна быть на 3-м этаже. Однако Лукашин отчетливо произносит: "четвертый".

----------


## optimistka17

> В типовом доме четыре квартиры на этаже, стало быть, квартира № 12 должна быть на 3-м этаже.


 Так может быть , если первый этаж дома, например, занимает "Гастроном..." Тогда нумерация начинается со второго этажа...

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Так может быть , если первый этаж дома, например, занимает "Гастроном..." Тогда нумерация начинается со второго этажа...


Но если вспомнить , когда Лукашин с Иполитом танцуют у парадной - видно магазина там нет:smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

> В типовом доме четыре квартиры на этаже, стало быть, квартира № 12 должна быть на 3-м этаже. Однако Лукашин отчетливо произносит: "четвертый".


В моём доме по три квартиры на этаже, и 12-я как раз на четвёртом.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Убедили, убираем вопрос из викторины   :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Антипина

1. Заколдованный из-под циркуля. (Круг).
2. Напиток с вещей гущей. (Кофе).
3. Два раза родится, а один раз умирает. (Яйцо — птенец — птица).
4. Большая любительница шуб. (Моль).
5. Неживой клиент портного. (Манекен).
6. Шлем для пальца. (Наперсток).
7. Увеличитель бактерий. (Микроскоп).
8. Разгневанные пальцы. (Кулак).
9. Несъедобная часть бублика. (Дырка).
10. Сверкающая часть ноги. (Пятка).
11. Кто такая белая? что пьют по-черному. (Водка).
12. Город случайных связей. (Курорт).
13. Напарник молота. (Серп).
14. Что музыкант исполняет, а жены закатывают. (Концерт).
15. Кого ноги кормят. (Девушка с Тверской).
16. Где водятся зайцы. (В автобусе, троллейбусе).
17. Маленький, серенький, Под кустом засел,
На дорогу глядел. (Гаишник с радаром).
18. Какими нотами можно измерить любую дорогу. (МИ-ЛЯ-МИ).
19. На что похожа половинка яблока. (На другую половинку).
20. Цитрус с шестью нолями. (Лимон — 1 ООО ООО).
21. Загадка: Несла баба на базар сто яиц, одно (а дно) упало, сколько осталось». (Ответ: ни одного — дно упало).
22. Детонатор спички. (Сера).
23. Когда у людей бывает столько глаз, сколько дней в году?. (2 января).
24. Несчастная, «отсидевшая по вине деда». (Репка: «Посадил дед репку...»).
25. Какая шпилька помогает женщинам подрасти. (Каблук)
26. Баклажанная икра станет вкуснее, если ее заменить... (Черной).
27. Мужская вокальная низость. (Бас).


1. Какой узел нельзя развязать? (Железнодорожный).
2. В каком геометрическом теле может закипеть вода? (В кубе).
3. Какая река самая страшная? (Река Тигр).
4. Какой месяц короче всех? (Май - три буквы).
5. Где край света? (Там, где начинается тень).
6. Может ли страус назвать себя птицей? (Нет, так как он не умеет говорить).
7. Когда строят новый дом, во что вбивают первый гвоздь? (В шляпку).
8. Что у человека под ногами, когда он идет по мосту? (Подошва обуви).
9. Что с земли легко поднимешь, но далеко не закинешь? (Пух).
10. Сколько горошин может войти в один стакан? (Ни одной - все надо положить).
11. Каким гребнем голову не расчешешь? (Петушиным).
12. Что стоит между окном и дверью? (Буква "и").
13. Что можно приготовить, но нельзя съесть? (Уроки).
14. Как можно поместить два литр молока в литровую банку? (Надо из молока сварить сгущенку).
15. Если пять кошек ловят пять мышей за пять минут, то сколько времени нужно одной кошке, чтобы поймать одну мышку? (Пять минут).
16. Сколько месяцев в году имеют 28 дней? (Все месяцы).
17. Что бросают, когда нуждаются в этом, и поднимают, когда в этом нет нужды? (Якорь).
18. Собака была привязана к десятиметровой веревке, а прошла триста метров. Как ей это удалось? (Веревка не была ни к чему привязана).
19. Что может путешествовать по свету, оставаясь в одном и том же углу? (Почтовая марка).
20. Можно ли зажечь спичку под водой? (Можно, если если воду налить в стакан, а спичку держать ниже стакана).
21. Как может брошенное яицо пролететь три метра и не разбиться? (Нужно бросить яицо на четыре метра, тогда первые три метра оно пролетит целым).
22. Что станет с зеленым утесом, если он упадет в Красное море? (Он станет мокрым).
23. Мужчина вел большой грузовик. Огни на машине не были зажжены. Луны тоже не было. Женщина стала переходить дорогу перед машиной. Как удалось водителю разглядеть ее? (Был яркий солнечный день).
24. Два человека играли в шашки. Каждый сыграл по пять партий и выиграл по пять раз. Это возможно? (Оба человека играли с другими людьми).
25. Что может быть больше слона и одновременно невесомым? (Тень слона).
26. Что все люди на земле делают одновременно? (Становятся старше).
27. Что становится больше, если его поставить вверх ногами (Число 6).
28. Как спрыгнуть с десятиметровой лестницы и не ушибиться? (Надо прыгать с нижней ступени).
29. Что не имеет длины, глубины, ширины, высоты, а можно измерить? (Время, температура).
30. Какой рукой лучше размешать чай? (Чай лучше размешивать ложкой).
31. Когда сеть может вытянуть воду? (Когда вода замерзнет).
32. На какой вопрос нельзя ответить "да"? (Вы спите?).
33. На какой вопрос нельзя ответить "нет"? (Вы живы?).
34. Что имеет две руки, два крыла, два хвоста, три головы, три туловища и восемь ног? (Всадник, держащий в руках курицу).

----------


## тен-тен

Ведущий задаёт гостям вопросы. Кто ответит больше всех верно - приз.

В какой год восточного гороскопа модно носить рога? (год Козы).

Какой год самый музыкальный и в то же время скандальный? (Год Петуха).

В какой год люди весьма бдительны. (год Собаки).

Какой год наиболее богат фейерверками? (год Дракона).

Какой год заставляет людей много работать? (год Быка).

В какой год люди чрезвычайно подвижны? (год Лошади)

Какой год сулит богатство? ( год Свиньи).

В какой год супруги чаще " грызуться" между собой? (год Крысы).

Какой год богат на приколы? (год Обезьяны).

В какой год люди одинаково хитры и глупы? (Год Кота или Кролика).

Какой год прибавляет мудрости? (год Змеи).

Какому году соответствует народная мудрость: мягко стелит - жёстко спать. (год Тигра).

----------


## Ведущий Иван

Привет всем! Мой вклад.

ЗАГАДКИ С ЮМОРОМ

Что следует делать, если видишь сны на иностранном языке?
(Положить рядом с собой переводчицу.)

Почему мужчины — люди замкнутые? (Потому что у них начало там же, где и конец.)

Как можно определить отца ребенка, не прибегая к дорогостоящему анализу ДНК? (Кто последний, тот и папа.) 

Ни фига. Вдруг как фиганет! И фигульки, фигуль-ки посыпались! А затем опять ни фига. Вдруг опять как зафигачит! Куча фигулек... Опять ни фига. Что это? (Фейерверк)

Что будет, если три раза подряд повернуть направо? (Повернешь налево.)

Какой самый короткий взрослый анекдот? ( Недоперепил)

Почему нельзя ковыряться в ушах? (Потому что потом придется грызть ногти.) 

Как отличить свежую водку от несвежей? (Если выпить несвежей, то станет нехорошо. А если выпить свежей — очень нехорошо!) 

Что вы подумаете, если однажды застанете свою жену в спальне с огромным негром? 
(«Опять гуманитарную помощь прислали...»)

 «Расстегай» — это мясо или рыба? (Это команда!)

Как сделать так, чтобы помочь утонуть своему шефу, но остаться при этом совершенно невиновным? (Нужно просто бросить ему сразу оба конца спасательного каната.)

Что будет, если Колобок сделает себе харакири? (Гамбургер)

Какой самый выдающийся продукт подарила нам химия на сегодняшний день? (Блондинок)

Что будет, если объединить кибернетику и математику?
(Кибенематика) 

Что делает Ева в то время, когда Адам преспокойно спит?                   (Украдкой пересчитывает его ребра.)

К чему гусю яблоки снятся?
(К Рождеству)

Помогает ли при бессоннице устный счет?
(Конечно, помогает. Сначала попробуйте считать до трех, а еали не помогает, то до полчетвертого — это усыпит кого угодно.) 

Идет по земле Конец Всему и радуется своей силе: дунет на мельницу — и нет мельницы вместе с мельником, дунет на стадо коров — и все коровы вме¬сте с пастухом улетели за тридевять земель. Увидел сказочно тихую красивую деревеньку у прозрачного пруда, дунул — и пропала деревенька с лица земли... Вдруг видит — у пруда сидит единственная уцелевшая фигурка с удочкой, как будто со¬всем ничего не случилось. Дунул посильнее — фигурка ни с места... Еще сильнее дунул — опять сидит как ни в чем не бывало! Подкрался Конец Всему поближе, пригляделся... Кто эта нетронутая фигурка? (Да это же На Все Наплевать!)

Что нужно сделать учителю, чтобы научить детей рисовать? 
(Нужно как следует набить руку и глаз...)

Бывает стоячим
Бывает висячим, 
Бывает холодным, 
Бывает горячим.
(Душ)

Бьют меня палками, мнут меня камнями, жгут меня
огнем, режут меня ножом, а за то меня так губят.
что меня все очень любят
(Мазохист)

Гол, да исправен.
(Стриптизер)

Не лает, не кусает.
А кто к хозяину идет.
Она знать дает.
( Секретарша)

Он мало ест, да много пьет
И подарки всем дает.
(Дед Мороз)

В груди пышная,
В талии стройная,
А книзу тощая.
(Рюмка)

Вылез из грязи да сразу в князи.
(Депутат)

Не дает покоя мне
С толстой сумкой на ремне.
(Кондуктор)

У Шварценеггера — длинная,
У Гира — короткая,
У Клинтона — средняя.
И все ею пользуются.
(Фамилия)

Кружевное покрывало холмы накрывало. 
(Бюстгальтер)

 Черен, да не ворон, Кудряв, да не баран.
(Негр)                                                                                                    

Носатый, а не носорог,                                                                                                 Лохматый, а не лев. 
Не летает, а орлом себя называет. (Грузин)

Два клубка через грядку висят. (Глаза)

В кепке, а не Ленин. (Лужков)                                                                                               

Язык без костей.
(Доренко)                                                                                              

Начальник рассказывает сотрудникам анекдот. Все смеются, а один нет. Почему? 
(Он сегодня увольняется.) 

Ребенок получает его бесплатно, Взрослый срывает его тайком, А пожилой покупает. Что это? (Поцелуй)

Что мужчине достается бесплатно, а женщине — за деньги?
(Губная помада.)

Ночь, тишина. В кустах он и она.
(Пограничник с собакой.)

Как положить слона в холодильник в три этапа1?
(Первый этап — открыть холодильник; второй — положить слона; третий — закрыть холодильник.)

Как положить жирафа в холодильник в четыре этапа?
(Первый — открыть холодильник; второй — вынуть слона; третий — положить жирафа; четвертый —- закрыть холодильник.) 

В лесу случился сильный пожар. Все сгорело, даже звери. Только одному удалось спастись. Кто же это?
(Жираф, он в это время лежал в холодильнике.) 

Кто в доме хозяин? 
(Таракан)

----------


## kotjag

Шуточные загадки
1. Что такое синее золото? 
(Любимая жена напилась.)
2.  Едут в купе Буратино, Мальвина, честный таможенник и мент поганый. Играют в карты, в банке куча денег, поезд въезжает в тоннель. После выезда из тоннеля деньги исчезли. Кто украл деньги? 
(Мент поганый, т.к. первых троих в природе не существует...)
3. Слово из трех букв, которого боится любой мужчина? 
(Еще!)
4. Что такое: 90/60/90? 
(Скорость при гаишнике.)
5. Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое? 
(Internet.)
6. Стоп - бревно в случае экстренного торможения. 
(Столб.) 
7. Что у женщины на теле, у еврея на уме, применяется в хоккее и на шахматной доске? 
(Комбинация.) 
8. На какой вопрос никто никогда не ответит "да"? 
(Спящий на вопрос: "Вы спите?")
9. Кругом вода, а посредине закон. Что это такое? 
(Прокурор купается.)
10. Маленький, желтенький, в земле ковыряется. 
(Вьетнамец мину ищет.) 
11. Маленький, желтенький в небе кувыркается. 
(Он ее Нашел!!!)
12. Косоглазый, маленький, в белой шубке, в валенках? 
(Чукотский Дед-Мороз.)
13. Маленький, серенький на слона похож. 
(Слоненок.)
14. Сто одежек и все без застежек. 
(Бомж.)
15. Осенью питает, зимой согревает, весной веселит, летом холодит. 
(Водка.)
16. Не лает, не кусает, а в дом не пускает. 
(Жена не пускает пьяного мужа.)
17. Что такое: висит на стене и плачет? 
(Альпинист.)
18. Кто быстрее доберется до холодильника - мышь или слон? 
(Мышь. Она на велосипедике приедет.)
19. Как узнать есть ли мышь в холодильнике, не открывая его? 
(У холодильника должен стоять велосипедик.)
20. Домашнее животное, на "т" начинается. 
(Таракан.) 
21. Домашнее животное, на "д" начинается. 
(Два таракана.) 
22. Домашнее животное, на "ы" начинается. 
(Ыщо один таракан.):biggrin:

----------

Блонди (26.09.2019), Эвелинчик (05.08.2017)

----------


## ноздрина ира

доброе утро всем! Смотрела, куда можно поместить тексты песен, не нашла, честно говоря, теряюсь в необъятных просторах интернета. Может кому и пригодится, кто использует на свадьбах флаг. Я переделала 2 песни - гимн семьи - один вариант на более молодую публику, другой на публику в возрасте. Сразу же скажу, что минусовку прислать не смогу, т.к. мой муж, музыкант, играет эти песни "вживую".
ГИМН СЕМЬИ. (на мелодию песни "А не спеть ли мне песню...")

1. А не спеть ли мне песню о любви
   А не выдумать ли новый гимн.
   Попопсовей мотив и стихи
   Сочинить, как Ходжа Насреддин.
2. Эту песню услышат все друзья,
   И подхватит родня наш мотив
  Ярче солнца сияют два кольца,
  Как семейный такой креатив.

3. Многодетной пусть станет их семья,
   Много денег, машина, интернет!
   И не гаснет любовь никогда!
   Вот такой моложым наш совет!

4. А еще вам хотим пожелать:
   Навещайте друзей и родных.
   Ну, а мы рады вас поддержать - 
   Вам удачи одной на двоих!
(второй вариант забыла дома. Казус! Завтра его напечатаю.)

----------


## надюшка311

Всегда думала, что викторина -это скучновато, теперь понимаю, как я ошибалась! С вашего разрешения добавлю некоторые загадки в копилку.

----------


## kalerina

Спасибо огромное! Интересно!!!  :flower:

----------


## miLENAka

Может кому и пригодится!!!
Этот конкурс-викторина отлично подойдет для тех, кто считает себя знатоком Франции. Суть конкурса проста: победителем становится тот, кто ответит на большое количество вопросов.

1. Назовите самого известного сказочника Франции. (Шарль Перро)
2. Французский Дед Мороз. (Пер Ноель)
3. Старинная народная обувь. (Сабо)
4. Самый весёлый праздник весны. (Праздник карнавала)
5. Произведение В.Гюго носит название известного в Париже собора. Какого? (Собор Парижского богоматери)
6. Кто автор книги «Три мушкетёра»? (Александр Дюма)
7. Самый известный университет Франции. (Сорбонна)
8. Знаменитая башня Франции. (Эйфелева)
9. Значение французского слова «гурман». (Любители, ценители вкусной, изысканной пищи)
10. Назовите национальные блюда Франции.(Луковый суп, омлеты)
11. Прослушать фрагмент из оперы «Кармен». Кто автор? (Жорж Бизе)
12. Французский актёр, сыгравший главные роли в фильмах о жандармах. (Луи де Фюнес)
13. Самые высокие горы Франции.(Альпы)
14. На какой реке находится Париж? (Сена)
15. Назовите город,в котором родился Наполеон. (Аяччо)
16. Денежная единица Франции. (Франк)
17. Когда была Великая французская революция? (1789-1799)

----------


## dylodela

Игра «Слова – перевертыши!»
Мы игру сейчас начнем
И слова перевернем.  
Вместе сказочных героев
Обязательно найдем.

1.	На болоте среди пней
Мухоморы ест  ШИЛЕЙ.
Отвечайте поскорей 
Кто такой  – этот ШИЛЕЙ?
                   (Слово – ЛЕШИЙ + картинка)

2.	Обожает землянику
Озорная МИКОРИКА
                  (Слово – КИКИМОРА +картинка)

3.	А скажите, где живет
Добродушный ОВОЙМОД?
                   (Слово – ДОМОВОЙ + картинка)

4.	Не пойму я одного
Что же любит ЯНДОЙВО?
                   ( Слово - ВОДЯНОЙ + картинка)

5.	Не ходите на прогулку,
А то встретите САРУЛКУ.
                   (Слово – РУСАЛКА + картинка)   

6.	У него нет даже  щек
А зовется он ЕЙЩОК
                    (Слово – КОЩЕЙ + картинка)
                      Ни супов не ест, ни щей
                      И зовется он Кощей.
7.	Это вам не тяп и ляп
Это вам АБАГАЯБ!
                    (Слова –БАБА ЯГА + картинка)

8.	Очень странный человек
Развеселый  ЗЕЙНАНЕК
               (Слово – НЕЗНАЙКА + картинка)

А теперь секрет открой
Кто же лишний здесь герой?
                       (Общая картинка + МОЛОДЦЫ!)

----------


## 19Malinka88

ВЕСЁЛАЯ ВИКТОРИНА "САМЫЙ, САМАЯ, САМОЕ..."
´ Самая «солнечная» геометрическая фигура?
(Луч.)
´ Самый большой медведь?
(Белый медведь.)
´ Самый большой хищный зверь?
(Белый медведь.)
´ Самый зубастый столовый прибор?
(Вилка.)
´ Самая походная сумка?
(Рюкзак.)
´ Самая плавательная обувь?
(Ласты)
´ Самый острый каблук?
(Шпилька.)
´ Самый небесный цвет?
(Голубой)
´ Самый детский театр?
(Кукольный театр.)
´ Самый зубастый балет?
(«Щелкунчик»)
´ Самый геометрический головной убор?
(Цилиндр, треуголка.)
´ Самый посудный головной убор?
(Котелок)
´ Самый плачущий персонаж древнерусской литературы?

(Ярославна. Плач Ярославны.)
´ Самая известная песня Соловьёва-Седого?
(«Подмосковные вечера».)
´ Самый мирный итог поединка?
(Ничья.)
´ Самое детское плавательное средство?
(Надувной круг.)
´ Самое крупное спортивное мероприятие?
(Олимпиада.)
´ Самая длинная дистанция в лёгкой атлетике?
(Марафонская - 42 км 195 м.)
´Самое «спортивное» женское имя?
(Олимпиада.)
´ Самый первый школьный учебник?
(Букварь.)
´ Самый южный материк?
(Антарктида.)
´ Самое высокое научное звание в России?
(Академик.)
´ Самый лучший пернатый певец России?
(Соловей.)
´ Самая известная нянюшка самого известного российского поэта?
(Яковлева Арина Родионовна.)
´ Самый умный вид спорта?
(Шахматы.)
´ Самые большие волны?
(Цунами.)
´ Самый высокий милиционер?
(Дядя Стёпа.)
´ Самая длинная параллель?
(Экватор)
´ Самый большой кусок льда?
(Айсберг.)
´ Самая балетная юбка?
(Пачка.)
´ Самый добрый доктор?
(Доктор Айболит.)
´ Самый кровавый пиратский капитан?
(Капитан Блад - «Капитан Кровь» в переводе с английского.)
´ Самое верное человеку животное?
(Собака.)
´ Самый звёздный флаг мира?
(Флаг США, 50 звёзд.)
´ Самое большое в мире ущелье?
(Большой каньон.)
´ Самый известный автор сонетов?
(Шекспир.)
´ Самая медленная стрелка часов?
(Часовая.)
´ Самый лёгкий из химических веществ газ?
(Водород.)
´ Самая спортивная деревня?
(Олимпийская деревня - комплекс жилых помещений для спортсменов, участников Олимпийских игр.)
´ Самая известная театральная фраза, с которой начинали свою карьеру многие знаменитые актёры.
(Кушать подано.)
´ Самый музыкальный цветок?
(Колокольчик.)
´ Самый лучший знаток и рассказчик сказок?
(Бабушки.)
´ Самый правдивый барон на свете?
(Барон Мюнхгаузен.)
´ Самое древнее лекарство?
(Касторка.)
´ Самая сильная сказочная девочка?
(Пеппи Длинный Чулок.)
´ Самая овощная сказка?
(«Приключения Чиполлино», Джанни Родари.)
´ Самый известный житель Цветочного города?
(Незнайка.)
´ Самый уральский камень?
(Малахит.)
´ Самая знаменитая фраза Шерлока Холмса?
(«Элементарно, Ватсон».)
´ Самый популярный инструмент на Чёрном континенте?
(Барабан.)
´ Самая красивая птица в мире?
(Павлин.)
´ Самый знаменитый во всём мире турист?
(Робинзон Крузо.)
´ Самый походный музыкальный инструмент?
(Гитара.)
´ Самая длинна клавиша на стандартной компьютерной клавиатуре?
(Пробел.)
´ Самый большой в мире орех?
(Орех сейшельской пальмы, что на Сейшельских островах.)
 ´ Самая яркая звезда на нашем небе?
(Сириус.)
´ Самый космический мыс?
(Канаверал, США. С него осуществляются запуски космических кораблей.)
´ Самый сказочный русский композитор?
(Н. Римский-Корсаков. Много произведений на сказочные сюжеты.)
´ Самый сказочный русский художник?
(Васнецов.)
´ Художник - создатель самой загадочной улыбки?
(Леонардо да Винчи, «Джоконда».)
´ Самая «американская» статуя?
(Статуя Свободы.)
´ Самый печальный рыцарь?
(Дон Кихот.)
´ Самая кривая из линеек?
(Лекало.)
´ Самый быстрый способ спортивного плавания?
(Кроль.)
´ Самая известная башня в мире?
(Эйфелева башня в Париже, столице Франции.)

----------


## tutoni

Искала конкурсы к празднику, загадки с юмором и шуточные загадки это то, что надо. спасибо авторам.

----------


## Ольгушка

Викторина на новый год.

ВОПРОСЫ НА ВИКТОРИНУ:
1. как называется одна из самых известных картин Васнецова?
- 3 поросенка, 3 толстяка? Три Богатыря? Три медведя?


2. Какой лучшее средство от седины вы знаете?
- Гильотина? - Перекись водорода? Лысина? Гуталин?


3. Какой предмет одежды носила Любочка из А.Барто?
- Розовые колготки? –Темно-вишневую шаль? –Зеленую бейсболку? –Синенькую юбочку?


4. Какую песню исполняет Андрей Мягков в кинофильме Ирония Судьбы или С легким паром?
- Если у вас нету денег? -нет тети? Нет Тещи? Если у вас вообще ничего нет?


5. Как называется новогодний телевизионный концерт?
- Голубой огонек? –Красный фонарик? Желтая молния? Черный уголек?


6. Что наступает после нового года?
- Похмелье? – Грязная посуда? Амнезия? -1 января?
7. Кто растаял на костре в известной русской сказке?
-Получка? Снежная королева? Снегурочка? Снеговик?


8. Какую фразу чаще всего произносят во время празднования Нового года?
- Ты меня уважаешь? Где я? Танцуют все? С новым годом?


9. Самый новогодний напиток?
 – Рассол? -Шампанское? Ерш? Растишка?


10 Один из фильмов Эльдара Рязанова называется:
-Сдвиг по фазе? – Зигзаг удачи? Пикник на обочине? Сто лет одиночества?


11. Самый Любимый праздник Россиян?
-День взятия Бастилии? – Пятница? – 100-летие смерти лошади Буденного? Новый год*


12. как называется подведение итогов в конце года на работе?
- годовой отчет? – Лабиринт смерти? – Ужас, летящий на крыльях ночи? –Последний бой?


13.В Самой известной новогодней песни есть такие слова?
- Я не знаю что мне делать с этою бедою?
- В лесу родилась елочка?
- А маленькие часики смеются тик-так?
- Зайка моя, я твой зайчик?


14. Что традиционно складывают под елку?
- Пустые бутылки? – Перебравших гостей? – Подарки? – Лыжи?

----------


## Ольгушка

Алкогольная викторина
1. Страстное желание напиться. (Жажда)
2. Алкоголь в медицине. (Спирт)
3. Речь под выпивку. (Тост)
4. Какую белую пьют по-черному? (Водка)
5. Грузинский бокал. (Рог)
6. Церковное вино. (Кагор)
7. Пивная шапка (пена)
8. Водка с пивом. (Ёрш)
9. Напиток пиратов. (Ром)
10. Ямайский напиток. (Ром)
11. Этот алкогольный напиток является одной из статей экспорта Великобритании. (Виски)
12. Водка из вестернов (Виски)
13. В каком заведении Семен Семенович исполнил песню про зайцев? (Ресторан "Плакучая ива")
14. Этот напиток в переводе с англ.языка означает "Петушиный  хвост".(Коктейль)
15. Японская горилка. (Сакэ)
16. Заведение, которым прославилась улица Пятницкая. (Трактир)
17. Его читают в ресторане. (Меню)
18. Этому напитку покровительствовал Дионис (Вино)
19. Коронное вино дома "Вдова Клико" (шампанское)
20. Какой напиток французская актриса Марина Влади называла "омерзительным пойлом"? (Портвейн)
21. Французский "кувшинчик", ставший популярным напитком (Крюшон)
22. Горячительный напиток, крепостью до 80 градусов, который в пропорции 1/3 сахара и 2/3 яблок готовит (В. Шаинский)
23. Подливка для джина (Тоник)
24. "Коньячная гора" (Арарат)
25. Эта священная книга запрещает употребление горячительных напитков (Коран)
26. Этим вином рыцари поили своих коней (Херес)
27. Напиток, требующий долива. (Пиво)
38. Огуречный "похмелин" (рассол)

----------

Мус (08.08.2022), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Ольгушка

О, женщины!
1. Жена лорда. (Леди) 
2. Леди из карточной колоды (Дама)
3. Единственная дама в круге зодиака. (Дева)
4. Что женщины предпочитают хранить коллективно? (Секрет) 
5. Что у девицы тупится от смущения? (Взгляд)
6. Имя "доброй подружки бедной юности" одного из поэтов. (Арина Родионовна)
7. Фамилия Татьяны, которая так и не стала Онегиной. (Ларина)
8. Богиня цветов. (Флора)
9. Кто отвечает за то, чтобы у рыжего папы были рыжие дети? (Хромосомы)
10. У жителей средней Азии выкуп за невесту. (Калым)
11. Как называют майора Каменскую её близкие друзья? (Ася)
12. Предмет неустанных забот кавалера. (Дама)
13. Английская девушка. (Мисс)
14. Фрау по-французски. (Мадам)
15. Операция, которую любят производить с деньгами женщины. (Трата)
16. Летающий роддом. (Аист)
17. Рекламная тётя. (Ася) 
18. Баба в 45 (Ягодка)
19. Она выходила на берег. (Катюша)
20. Японская специалистка по завариванию чая и не только. (Гейша)
21. Бойфренд Анки-пулемётчицы.(Петька)
22. Башмаки Золушки. (Сабо)
23. Хозяйка весёлых гусей. (Бабуся)
24. Девичья краса. (Коса)
25. Она спасёт мир. (Красота)
26. Место обитания благородных девиц. (Институт)
27. Эта женщина придумала праздник 8 марта. (К.Цеткин)
28. Это женское имя - символ Франции.(Марианна)
29. Фамилия Моны Лизы.(Дель Джоконда)
30. Первая женщина космонавт. (Валентина Терешкова)
31. Кто сыграл тётушку Чарли? (Александр.Калягин)
32. Это женское имя придумал Алексей Толстой.(Аэлита)
33. Американцы назвали её самой противной "первой леди" ХХ века. (Нэнси Рейган)
34. По опросам общественного мнения - самая уважаемая дама из ныне живущих.(Елизавета II - королева Великобритании)
35. Что придумала Коко Шанель, когда однажды спалила волосы при завивке? (Короткую стрижку)
36. У Анны австрийской были очень красивые руки. Что нового она внесла в европейскую моду? (платье с короткими рукавами)
37. Какой напиток французская актриса Марина Влади называла "омерзительным пойлом"? (Портвейн)
38. Это слово в переводе с арабского означает "запретный". Им арабы называли помещение, вход в которое был ограничен. А в русском языке этим словом называют не только помещение, но и тех, кто там находится.. (Гарем)
39. Три года она находилась под угрозой смертной казни, родила трёх детей и после этого была помилована. (Шахерезада)
40. Большинство женщин пользуется ею и съедают. Настоящие мужчины ей не пользуются, но тоже съедают - до 15 кг за жизнь. О чём речь? (Помада)

----------

mamylia (20.02.2022), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Ольгушка

О, мужчины!
1. Пассия Гамлета (Офелия)
2. Влюблённый Монтекки. (Ромео)
3. Кулинарный символ холостяцкой жизни. (яичница и пельмени)
4. Французский сударь. (Мсье)
5. Он чуть не увёл жену у Шурика. (Якин)
6. Кто стал отцом, обстрогав полено? (Папа Карло)
7. И орденоносец, и ухажёр. (Кавалер)
8. Консультант Отелло. (Яго)
9. Национальность Отелло. (Мавр)
10. Товарищ по работе. (Коллега)
11. Они украшают мужчину. (Шрамы)
12. Пудра для кочегара. (Кокс)
13. Дон Жуан по-русски.(Бабник)
14. Мужик легкого поведения. (Жиголо)
15. Титул Монте-Кристо.(Граф)
16. Юлий Цезаpь носил лавpовый венок, чтобы скpыть начинающyюся.. (Лысинy)
17. ВИП-Терем (Хоромы)
18. Рабочее место царя (Трон)
19. Монарх временного назначения (Регент)
20. У мужчин она скупая (Слеза)

----------

Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Ольгушка

Армия
1. Геракл совершил их 12. (Подвиги)
2. Любит Родину.(Патриот)
3. Красная ткань. (кумач)
4. Главная песня страны.(Гимн)
5. Песня, которую слушают стоя. .(Гимн)
6. Армейское дефиле. Или Торжественное движение войск и военных. (Парад)
7. Военная должность В. Путина. ( Главнокомандующий)
8. Эта революция несмотря на название произошла в марте.(Февральская  революция)
9. И орденоносец, и ухажёр. (Кавалер)
10. Аспирант в погонах. (Кадет)
11. И сало, и агент. (Шпик)
12. Утренняя команда. (Подъем)
13. Расцветка одежды в военторге. (Хаки)
14. Мент из США. (Коп)
15. Специальная милиция. (ОМОН)
16. Браслеты для преступников. (Наручники)
17. Головной убор настоящего генерала. (Папаха)
19. Доклад генералу. (Раппорт)
20. Главный казак. (Атаман)
21. Казачья деревня.(Станица)
22. Казачий плащ (Бурка)
23. Пулемет на конной тяге. (Тачанка)
24. На плечах военного. (Погоны)
25. Солдатский дом (Казарма)
26. Три взвода. (Рота)
27. Гарнизонная площадь. (Плац)
28. Курсант до революции.(Кадет)
29. Оружие для пинка.(Колено)
30. Дверь танка.(Люк)
31. Брюки в сапоги. (Галифе)
32. Шахматный скакун. (Конь)
33. Морской джентльмен удачи. (Пират)
34. Напиток пиратов. (Ром)
35. Главный на корабле. (Капитан)
36. Самый главный в ВМФ. (Адмирал)
37. Морской повар. (Кок)
38. Кок на берегу. (Повар)
39. Состязание рыцарей. (Турнир)
40. Гараж для самолёта. (Ангар)
41. Искусный лётчик (АС)
42. Самолётная лестница. (Трап)
43. Бег под "Ура!" (Атака)
44. "Банзай!" по-русски. ("Ура!")
45. Петькина подружка. (Анка)
46. Красная ткань. (Кумач)
47. И кардинал, и вышивка. (Ришелье)
48. Военное амплуа Льва Толстого (Артиллерист)
49. Военный завхоз (Каптер)
50. В какой стране появился бравый солдат Швейк. (Чехия)

----------

Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> ВЕСЁЛАЯ ВИКТОРИНА "САМЫЙ, САМАЯ, САМОЕ..."


и что в этой викторине веселого?
ЭТО?



> Самое большое в мире ущелье?
> (Большой каньон.)


или ЭТО?



> Самый кровавый пиратский капитан?
> (Капитан Блад - «Капитан Кровь» в переводе с английского.)


Дорогие ведущие!!!Вы же не Тина Канделаки на программе "Самый умный"!!!Ну,если та клюбите проводить викторины,то хоть делайте их и правда *веселыми*!!!Поверьте, после того,как гости не смогут ответить на пару ваших "веселых" вопросов,они начнут вас тихо ненавидеть!Вам оно надо?

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Ольгушка*, зачем столько викторин?Это ваши авторские?
Если да, то можно спросить, какой процент гостей знают ответы на эти вопросы?




> 34. По опросам общественного мнения - самая уважаемая дама из ныне живущих.(Елизавета II - королева Великобритании)





> 20. Какой напиток французская актриса Марина Влади называла "омерзительным пойлом"? (Портвейн)





> . Горячительный напиток, крепостью до 80 градусов, который в пропорции 1/3 сахара и 2/3 яблок готовит (В. Шаинский)


ПРОСТИТЕ!!!ПРОСТО УЖЕ НАКИПЕЛО!ТЕМА называется шуточные викторины и загадки!А у нас уже почти готовы вопросы для игры "Кто хочет стать миллионером?" И этим вы развлекаете людей??
Ну,давайте уже весело праздники проводить!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Искала конкурсы к празднику, загадки с юмором и шуточные загадки это то, что надо


Кто нибудь мне объснит зачем это может быть надо на празднике??? вы туда развлекать гостей идете или эрудический зачет проводить?

----------


## Ольгушка

Катенька О. и Олесенька Энграф, мероприятия, проводимые ведущими, иногда  несут не только развлекательную функцию, но и познавательную. Это не всегда свадьбы и корпоративы. Никто не говорит о полном использовании всех вопросов викторины, но иметь их в своем интеллектуальном багаже - не лишне. Каждый выбирает для себя...

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Катенька О. и Олесенька Энграф, мероприятия, проводимые ведущими, иногда несут не только развлекательную функцию, но и познавательную.


Да я ж всегда за интеллектуальных ведущих!
Только вот когнитивный диссонанс возникает,когда вижу Вашу аватарку и читаю такие вопросы! :Taunt: Вы в образе бабы-Яги даете викторину?
Это я к тому,что можно сразу давать хоть и сырой,но готовый продукт!Ну напишите хоть раз,как именно Вы используете эти вопросы в программе!Все же только спасибо скажут и еще попросят!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Ольгушка

> Да я ж всегда за интеллектуальных ведущих!
> Только вот когнитивный диссонанс возникает,когда вижу Вашу аватарку и читаю такие вопросы!Вы в образе бабы-Яги даете викторину?
> Это я к тому,что можно сразу давать хоть и сырой,но готовый продукт!Ну напишите хоть раз,как именно Вы используете эти вопросы в программе!Все же только спасибо скажут и еще попросят!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Возникающее у Вас состояние дискомфорта - это от неправильного восприятия. Как можно аватар ассоциировать  с каким-либо сообщением в какой-либо теме. Шоу программа в образе Ягуни Кащеевны проходит отдельным блоком и без викторин.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Как можно аватар ассоциировать с каким-либо сообщением в какой-либо теме.


это было лирическое отступление про образ :Yes4: 
а главный вопрос Вы почему-то проигнорировали





> Ну напишите хоть раз,как именно Вы используете эти вопросы в программе!Все же только спасибо скажут и еще попросят!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Онга

я тоже не понимаю.... если гнать такое количество- это получается жвачка-тянучка. не интересно и нудно. может их этого скопления брать что-то единично?

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> ВЕСЁЛАЯ ВИКТОРИНА "САМЫЙ, САМАЯ, САМОЕ..."


 В поддержку этой викторины, скажу, что на юбилеях я её использую, когда получается какая нибудь пауза, а темп терять нельзя. Вопросов задаю не больше 10, в быстром темпе, очень простые, чтобы гости могли отвечать хором. А последним всегда вопрос про виновника торжества, но чтобы в тему. Например, юбиляр Владимир, 55 лет, тема юбилея - "Отличник по жизни", Вопрос: "Самый известный отличник Владимир, но не Ленин?" И потом выходим на тост "за отличника!" Или королевский юбилей: Самая известная королева в ...(название города)? Вопросы могут касаться пристрастий именинников: Самый известный рыбак? Самая искусная вязальщица? Кто готовит самый вкусный борщ? и т.д. 
И получается очень даже ничего.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Вопросов задаю *не больше 10*, в быстром темпе, очень *простые*, чтобы гости могли отвечать *хором*.


Это ключевые слова!!!!!А выше было выложено миллион СЛОЖНЫХ вопросов.
Танюш,спасибо и за конкретику!Сразу понятно,как проводишь и зачем!
Именно это и хотела услышать, но не от тебя :Taunt:

----------


## Матильда 1967

Вот полностью согласна с Катенькой!Зачем ЭТО?!(хотя хотела написать -хрень эту) выставлять?! НУ какая польза? и кому?
 :Tu: Я даже и не стала всего читать,сразу поняла,что меня могут побить гости,если я это начну им озвучивать.... :Blink:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Вот полностью согласна с Катенькой!Зачем ЭТО?!(хотя хотела написать -хрень эту) выставлять?! НУ какая польза? и кому?
> Я даже и не стала всего читать,сразу поняла,что меня могут побить гости,если я это начну им озвучивать....


Светлана,эти вопросы нужны,но не в таком количестве и желательно сразу под соусом!!!А автор только скопировал их!
А представляете,сколько благодарностей было бы,если б выложили не просто вопросы,а готовую идейку!!!
*Ольгушка*,только прошу вас,не обижайтесь!!!!Обидеть никто не хотел!Просто пытаемся узнать,как вы это используете!

----------


## Алена.by

"Вопросы-ответы" 
Когда Вы материтесь?
Вам нравиться париться в бане?
Имеете ли Вы склонность согрешить?
Когда Вы в центре внимания?
Любите ли Вы своё начальство?
Можно ли Вас пригласить на свидание?
Любите ли Вы вкусно поесть?
Можете ли Вы мыть посуду с наслаждением?
Принимаете ли Вы комплименты
Хватает ли у Вас сил отказаться от выпивки?
Любите ли Вы алкоголь?
Любите ли Вы свою половину?
Забываете ли Вы о своих долгах?
Любите ли Вы шумные компании?
Поддаётесь ли Вы мгновенным побуждениям?
Толкает ли Вас алкоголь «налево»?
Наступаете ли Вы на ноги партнёру во время танцев?
Приходиться ли Вам доить корову?
Вам нравиться Ваша фигура?
Критикуете ли Вы президента?
Разговариваете ли Вы по душам с животными?
Часто ли Вы ездите без билетов в транспорте?
Вы изменяете своей половине?
Часто ли Вы опаздываете на работу?
Нравиться ли Вам целоваться?
Как часто Вы выясняете свои отношения кулаками?
Как часто Вы спите одни?
Хотели бы Вы быть президентом?
Испытываете ли Вы сексуальное удовлетворение?
Жульничаете ли Вы?
Кривляетесь ли Вы перед зеркалом?
Часто ли Вы обещаете больше, чем способны сделать?
Вспоминаете ли Вы о своей половине в компании?
Откровенны ли Вы со своей половиной?
Любите ли Вы тёщу (свекровь)?
Любите ли Вы ходить к зубному врачу?
Сможете ли Вы изобрести «вечный» двигатель?
Хотелось бы Вам победить на конкурсе красоты?
Любите ли Вы после обеда вздремнуть?
Как часто Вы вспоминаете свои молодые годы?
Когда Вы чихаете?
На что у Вас аллергия?
Когда Вы дурачитесь?


Мечтать не вредно!
На полную луну.
После большого перепоя…
О! Да!
Когда я плотно и вкусно поем!
Каждый день!
Никогда, нигде и ни за что!
Всегда, когда я выпью!
Только ночью.
Если нужда заставит.
К сожалению «ДА»
Если рядом стоит горилка с перцем!
Это моя голубая мечта…
В субботу это просто необходимо!
Только по праздникам!
Как карта ляжет!
Когда отличное настроение!
С похмелья и в мягких тапочках!
На глупые вопросы принципиально не отвечаю!
В конце месяца!
Когда идёт дождь…
После долгого сексуального воздержания!
Как только, так и сразу!
Когда выиграю в лотерею!
Когда выгонят из дома!
Если это не принесёт мне материального ущерба!
К сожалению «НЕТ»!
Когда у меня пустой желудок!
Если только никто не видит!
Только во сне.
Когда плохое настроение.
Если на меня кричат!
Если объемся мухоморов!
Это смысл моей жизни!
Только в безвыходном положении!
К этому у меня развит вкус с детства!
Сопротивляюсь, сколько хватает сил!
Если у меня температура под 40*
С великим удовольствием!
На это уходят все мои силы и здоровье
Только под дулом пистолета
А кто же от этого застрахован?
На это лучше ответит мой сосед слева.
И не только это!

----------

Блонди (26.09.2019), Эвелинчик (05.08.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

А я на свадьбах провожу викторину " Кто кого любил" . Делаю подводку на тему, что это праздник любви, а ни одно произведение не обходится без любовной темы. Ну и вопросы тоже соответствующие:
1. Кого любила Крошечка Ховрошечка? (Корову)
2. Кого любила Герда? (Кая)
3. Кого любил Стойкий оловянный солдатик? ( Танцовщицу)
4. Кого любил русский священнослужитель? (собаку) - тут приходиться подсказывать, что русский священнослужитель это поп, и вспоминают стишок про собаку.
5. Кого любил Герасим? ( Муму)
6. Кого любил товарищ Сухов? ( Екатерину Матвеевну)
7. Кого любили Петров и Васечкин? ( Машу)
8. Кого любил Пьеро? ( Мальвину)
9. Кого любит (имя жениха ) 
Можно добавить вопросы по своему вкусу.

----------

Мус (08.08.2022), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Я паузы заполняю больше музыкальными викторинами. Например на знание конфет, а вернее звучит муз. нарезка какой-либо песни (минусовка). Сластена
Музыкальная игра.

Звучат отрывки из песен, которые подскажут, о каких конфетах идет речь. Эти конфеты и вручаются за ответ. 
1.Могут играть все желающие, и приз получает, тот, кто отгадает музыкальную загадку первым. 
2.Можно играть одному человеку до первой ошибки, затем в игру вступает второй любитель сладкого и т. д. 
3.На юбилее все загадки адресуются юбиляру и он получает букет из отгаданных конфет.

Загадка 1. «Мишка на севере» - «Песенка о медведях».
Загадка 2. «Красный мак» - «Маки».
Загадка 3.  «Метелица» - «Белая метелица».
Загадка 4. «Ночка» - «Темная ночь».
Загадка 5. «Красная Шапочка» - «Песенка Красной Шапочки».
Загадка 6. «Ромашка» - «Ромашки спрятались».
Загадка 7. «Коровка» - «Тридцать три коровы».
Загадка 8. «Мечта» - «Мечты сбываются».
Загадка 9. «Осенний вальс» - «В осеннем парке».
Загадка 10. «Вечерний звон» - «Вечерний звон».
Загадка 11. «Облачко» - «Облака, белогривые лошадки».
Загадка 12. «Золотой ключик», «Буратино» - «Песенка Буратино».
Загадка 13. «Гусиные лапки» - «Веселые гуси».
нарезки у меня есть.

----------

alena. (27.09.2019), Ильенко Елена (22.09.2019), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> Я паузы заполняю больше музыкальными викторинами. Например на знание конфет, а вернее звучит муз. нарезка какой-либо песни (минусовка). Сластена
> Музыкальная игра.
> 
> Звучат отрывки из песен, которые подскажут, о каких конфетах идет речь. Эти конфеты и вручаются за ответ. 
> 1.Могут играть все желающие, и приз получает, тот, кто отгадает музыкальную загадку первым. 
> 2.Можно играть одному человеку до первой ошибки, затем в игру вступает второй любитель сладкого и т. д. 
> 3.На юбилее все загадки адресуются юбиляру и он получает букет из отгаданных конфет.
> 
> Загадка 1. «Мишка на севере» - «Песенка о медведях».
> ...


Спасибо уважаемые Форумчане, научилась с вашей помощью скидывать музыкальные файлы. К этой игре и хотела дать музыкальную нарезку.  
http://files.mail.ru/P5GYVE

----------

Мус (08.08.2022)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Хочется еще выложить музыкальный конкурс с нарезками. Я их очень люблю, они всегда под рукой и выручают меня. 

Мыльные оперы
Викторина

За что мы любим сериалы?
И как их можно не любить?
Без них, наверно, скучно стало б
Нам вечер дома проводить.
Весь день мы в предвкушенье счастья
И каждый раз спешим домой,
Ведь мы у «мыльных опер» в рабстве
Под стать Изауре самой.

Отрывок 1.

Все в этом фильме: рай и ад,
И яблок свежий аромат… («Райские яблочки».)

Отрывок 2.

Здесь зритель счастлив и доволен,
Ведь сам Абдулов в главной роли! («NEXT-2».)

Отрывок 3.

А вместо «Санта-Барбары» смотри
Историю большой русской семьи. («Московская сага».)

Отрывок 4.
Кто этот сериал смотрел запоем,
Благоволит к булгаковским героям. («Мастер и Маргарита».)

Отрывок 5.
Нам, как здоровье, этот фильм стал дорог.
Герои: терапевт и венеролог… («Интерны».)

Отрывок 6.
Они учились, ссорились, влюблялись,
И очень быстро с детством распрощались. («Кадетство».)

Отрывок 7.
Еще сериал. Он веселый, но длинный:
Пять дочек-красавиц и папа любимый. («Папины дочки».)

Отрывок 8.
Ко дню всех студентов он был приурочен.
Студентам везет, а Татьянам – не очень. («Татьянин день».)
Отрывок 9.
Дурнушка сбросила берет, очки свои сняла,
Как будто уже двадцать лет красавицей была. («Не родись красивой».)

Отрывок 10.
Как не влюбиться зрители могли
В эту лесную деву из тайги? («Ефросинья».)

Пусть те, кто любит сериалы,
И дальше верность им хранят.
А кто не любит (их немало),
Пусть вслух о том не говорят.

а это ссылка на нарезки: http://files.mail.ru/CML985

----------

Мус (08.08.2022)

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

блиц-викторина для блондинок.

1) Сколько длилась столетняя война? 
а) 116 лет, 
б) 99 лет 
в) 100 
г) 150 лет. 
Блондинка пропускает вопрос. 

2) В какой стране изобрели панамы? 
а) Бразилия 
б) Чили 
в) Панама 
г) Эквадор 
блондинка просит помощь зала. 

3) Как зовут короля Георга Шестого? 
а) Альберт 
б) Георг 
в) Мануэль 
г) Алекс 

4) От какого животного происходит название Канарских островов? 
а) канарейка 
б) кенгуру 
в) собака 
г) крыса? 
Блондинка выходит из игры. 
__________________________________________________ ____ 
Если ты считаешь себя очень умным и вдоволь похихикал над блондинкой, то читай правильные ответы: 
1) столетняя война длилась 116 лет (1337-1453) 
2) панамы изобрели в Эквадоре 
3) Имя короля Георга - Альберт. Он поменял его в 1936 году. 
4) Название Канарских островов происходит от собаки - латинское название Canis


Нашла в просторах интернета

----------

Блонди (26.09.2019)

----------


## Толичек

С моей точки зрения викторины нужны. Вот например на одной свадьбе меня  молодые попросили, что бы конкурсов было 1-2 не больше, а остальное застольные викторины.

----------


## Толичек

Викторина на тему Танцы
1. Праздник в Рио-де-Жанейро. (Карнавал)
2. Главный танец карнавала в Рио-де-Жанейро (Самба)
3. Кавказский танец. (Лезгинка)
4. Крик лезгинки. (Асса!)
5. Греческий групповой танец. (Сиртаки)
6. Ковбойский музон. (Кантри).
7. Первый танец Наташи Ростовой. (Вальс)
8. Танец с высоким вскидыванием ног. (Канкан)
9. Пляска после горилки. (Гопак)
10. Русская пояска под топот (Трепак)
11. Каким танцем можно натереть до блеска пол? (Твист)
12. "Фруктовый" танец матросов. (Яблочко)
13. Леткина половинка. (Енка)

Викторина на тему Родственники
1. Гроза зятя. (Тёща)
2. Сын сына. (Внук)
3. Отец отца. (Дед)
4. Сын деда. (Отец)
5. Жена дяди. (Тётя)
6. Мать мужа. (Свекровь)
7. Отец жены. (Тесть) 
8. Муж дочери. (Зять)
9. Муж сестры жены. (Свояк)
10. Бабушкин папенька. (Прадед)
11. Папин брат. (Дядя)
12. Брат жены. (Шурин)
13. Брат мужа. (Деверь)
14. Жена сына. (Сноха)
15. Сестра мужа. (Золовка)
16. Сестра жены. (Своячница)
17. Сестра родителей. (Тётя)
18. Кем приходится тесть свёкру. (Сватом)
19. Жена лорда. (Леди)
20. Родственник, с которым в загадке сравнивается лук. (Дед)
21. Дочка сына (Внучка)
22. Никита Пресняков для Аллы Пугачевой. (внук)
23. Кем был знаменитый венгерский композитор Ференц Лист для немецкого композитора Рихарда Вагнера? (Тестем)
24. Алеко для пушкинской Земфиры (Муж)

----------

Мус (08.08.2022), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Викторина на тему Танцы


 Вот эти вопросики можно было бы использовать как подводочки или манки для участия в танцевальных конкурсах.

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Музыкальный конкурс "Поднимем бокалы". Проводится и как отдельно, так и подводка к чему либо. 


Поднимем бокалы
Музыкальная викторина.

Когда намечается праздничный вечер,
Есть повод готовить застольные речи.
Не зря же на каждом застолье для взрослых
Заздравно звучат поздравленья и тосты.

Веками сложившийся этот обычай
Поддерживать рады под рюмку «Столичной»,
Под грога стакан и под кружечку пива,
Ведь попросту грех выпивать молчаливо!

Кавказский, еврейский, короткий и длинный,
Украсит ваш тост не одни именины, 
И свадебный пир, посиделки с друзьями
Уместно наполнить такими речами.

У Бортко, Рязанова и у Гайдая
Герои встречаются и выпивают.
И тостам, звучащим с телеэкранов,
Внимаем порой, не вставая с диванов.

Кто голос актера за кадром узнает,
Название фильма легко угадает.

Звучат тосты из фильмов

«Собачье сердце»
«Служебный роман»
«Москва слезам не верит»
«Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя»
«Особенности национальной охоты»
«Осенний марафон»
«Кавказская пленница»
«Иван Васильевич меняет профессию» 
«Бриллиантовая рука»

А мы поднимаем бокалы опять,
Чтоб тосты друзьям и коллегам сказать,
И звонким бокалом с вином молодым
Здоровья и счастья желаем родным!


а муз. нарезки здесь:  http://files.mail.ru/NF6Q8J

----------

alena. (25.09.2019)

----------


## Инна Шульга

> Звучат тосты из фильмов
> 
> «Собачье сердце»
> «Служебный роман»
> «Москва слезам не верит»
> «Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя»
> «Особенности национальной охоты»
> «Осенний марафон»
> «Кавказская пленница»
> ...


огромное спасибо за нарезки..

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> огромное спасибо за нарезки..


рада буду, что кому-то нравится. Лично я обожаю музыкальные конкурсы.

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Выставляю очередной музыкальный конкурс. С удовольствием играют дети, но взрослые участвуют более активно и отгадывают с большим  удовольствием.

Раз корова, два корова
Викторина по мультфильмам.

Столько мультфильмов мы видели с вами,
Но хочется, чтоб убедились вы сами,
Что режиссеры, бесспорно, готовы
Порассуждать о быках иль коровах.
Много их снято, не два и не три,
А их названия вспомните вы?
Первый отрывок. Будьте внимательны!
Видели мультфильм  обязательно.

«Пластилиновая ворона»

Отрывок второй прозвучит в тот же миг.
Все знают ответ: и дитя, и старик.

«Как старик корову продавал»

Мультфильм вспоминаем, его называем
И третий сюжет все вместе узнаем.

«Трое из Простоквашино»

Для верного ответа не нужно подсказки,
Известная это и умная сказка.

«Смоляной бычок»

Скорее узнайте пятый сюжет,
И пусть прозвучит тотчас же ответ.

«Возвращение блудного попугая»

Узнать еще мультфильм готовы?
Пусть прозвучит отрывок снова.

«Козленок, который считал до десяти»

Отрывок очень даже небольшой,
Но всеми любим мультфильма герой.

«Маугли»

Историю эту все мы смотрели.
Но так не бывает на самом-то деле.

«В стране невыученных уроков»

А этот мультфильм идет целый час.
Название кто же нам скажет из вас?

«Тайна третьей планеты»

Надеюсь, что слушать совсем не устали
И этот мультфильм, конечно, узнали.

«Буренка из Масленкино»

Последний вопрос простой, это точно,
И в нашей игре поставит он точку.

«Волк и теленок»

а муз.нарезки здесь. http://files.mail.ru/LD26XD

----------

Блонди (26.09.2019)

----------


## Инна Шульга

> рада буду, что кому-то нравится. Лично я обожаю музыкальные конкурсы.


мне тоже очень нравятся такие конкурсы.....скоро провожу юбилей думаю пригодятся ваши нарезки :Ok:

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Про фильмы- это бомба! А я провожу игру, когда все сидят за столом "Давай поженимся". Материал брала из ЧРГ, но многое переделала под себя. Если кого заинтерисует- напишу.

----------


## Инна Шульга

> Про фильмы- это бомба! А я провожу игру, когда все сидят за столом "Давай поженимся". Материал брала из ЧРГ, но многое переделала под себя. Если кого заинтерисует- напишу.


привет, а можно мне очень интересно,тем более что это застольная игра

----------


## KAlinchik

> А я провожу игру, когда все сидят за столом "Давай поженимся". Материал брала из ЧРГ, но многое переделала под себя. Если кого заинтерисует- напишу.


напиши,пожалуста)

----------


## Ольгушка

> Про фильмы- это бомба! А я провожу игру, когда все сидят за столом "Давай поженимся". Материал брала из ЧРГ, но многое переделала под себя. Если кого заинтерисует- напишу.


Оличка-тамадолечка, заинтриговали игрой, поделитесь, пожалуйста, думаю многим будет интересно!!!
Мой адрес:kazarinaob@yandex.ru                    Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Колос Алла

> Про фильмы- это бомба! А я провожу игру, когда все сидят за столом "Давай поженимся". Материал брала из ЧРГ, но многое переделала под себя. Если кого заинтерисует- напишу.


ОЛЕНЬКА  ЖДЁМС!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Привет всем! Оговорюсь сразу- это я эту игру провожу, когда все сидят за столом. Мне так очень удобно, потому что все во внимании и с удовольствием перепевают мужчины женщин (можно по сценарию придумать, чтобы не один блок песен перепевали, а несколько). И времени занимает минут 20 (но провожу на усмотрение свое тогда, когда уже к концу второго стола заскучали). А вообще эта игра похожа на съемки передачи, Т.Е. спектакль. 
А теперь сама игра (уже где то ее выставляла, но повторюсь) :

Конкурс - «Давай поженимся»
1.	Цыгынка
2.	Невеста- Дуняша
3.	Пан Горилко
4.	Татарин Габделяхат
5.	Дядя Ваня
6.	Ребенок

Дорогие друзья, а сейчас я вам предлагаю  сыграть в очень интересную игру. Кто мне ответит- кто пронзает стрелами любви двух влюбленных людей? А где прежде всего заключаются браки до того как эти два влюбленных человека решат официально оформить свои отношения?............Конечно же на небесах. Но иногда Вам может помочь подыскать свою судьбу одна женщина, которая если ей позолотить ручку, она скажет ну не то что все о вас, а все еще и о ваших соседях. Кто же эта женщина?............
Встречайте эту женщину……..
DJ-мелодия- песня Ах, цыганочка, Яночка.
И у нас сегодня есть виновница повода, по которому мы все и собрались- это простая сельская девушка по имени Дуняша, которая двадцать лет не может найти себе свою вторую половинку. А мы все с вами поможем найти Дуняше ее вторую половинку? Кстати, в последнее время стало очень модным знакомиться в программе, которая называется как?.............. «Давай поженимся». Сегодня пройдет съемка этой программы у нас. Видеооператор в роли ди-джея на месте, гости в студии есть, ведущая не Лариса Гузеева, но я постараюсь. Остается только поприветствовать  главную героиню нашего вечера. Я уже говорила, что она ну никак не может найти себе спутника жизни, но мы надеемся, что сегодня ей повезет и кто-то ей наконец скажет «Давай поженимся». Встречайте- наша Дуняша.
DJ-мелодия- первый куплет песни «Все мои подруги замужем уже»
Ну а что же про ее судьбу скажет наша цыганская Яна, осмотрев с ног до головы нашу красавицу- ну что выйдет Дуняша замуж?............
Тогда возьми Дуняшенька нашу цыганку за ручки и покажи ей как умеют танцевать русские красавицы.
DJ-мелодия- песня Афины «Не гадай на судьбу»
Дуняша- какого вы ищете жениха- расскажите нам поподробней
DJ-мелодия- Припев песни «Чтоб не пил, не курил и цветы всегда дарил»
Ну что же все понятно- давайте познакомимся с первым женихом. Гость из ближнего зарубежья  и упитанный, и воспитанный- несравненный пан Горилко! Встречайте! 
 DJ-мелодия- «А мий милий вареничкив хоче»
Дорогие друзья- по  правилам нашей программы жених готовит сюрприз невесте. Пан Горилко приготовил песню, но от волнения забыл слова. Помогите ему вспомнить! Команда жениха для Дуняши- а это все присутствующие в этом зале мужчины- поют песню «Ти ж мене пыдманула», а команда Дуняши- а это все присутствующие в этом зале девушки поют песню «Маруся раз, два, три калина чорнявая…» Какая прозвучит громче, ту Пан Горилко и подарит Дуняше.
DJ-мелодия- 1. Укр. Нар. Песня «Ти ж мене пыдманула»,2. Укр. Нар. Песня «Маруся раз, два, три калина чорнявая…»
Спасибо пан Горилко, идите пока в комнату ожидания, там дождитесь решения невесты.

DJ-мелодия- фанфары под уход.
Дуняша, что вы думаете по поводу этого жениха?
DJ-мелодия- фраза из песни И. Исаковского «И кто его знает, на что намекает, на что намекает и кто его знает»
Действительно, пели то хорошо, а вот на что намекали- неизвестно. Давайте знакомиться со вторым женихом. Любвеобильный мужчина, просто красавей писанный ! Встречайте- наш гость из Татарстана Габделяхат! 
DJ-мелодия- Ринат Сафин – Татарин
Посмотрите- Габделяхат- вот ваша невеста. Понравилась? Скажу вам по секрету, дорогие гости, Пан татарин тоже приготовил в подарок для нашей Дуняши танец любви в татарском стиле. Поэтому подойти Габделяхат к нашей невесте и станцуй так зажигательно, чтобы Дуняша тут же сказала «Давай поженимся»
DJ-мелодия- лезгинка
А сейчас мы спросим у невесты по поводу жениха и его подарка
DJ-мелодия- И. Аллегрова «Все мы бабы стервы»
Идите Габделяхат в комнату ожидания к первому участнику и дождитесь решения.
А мы с вами дорогие друзья, давайте познакомимся с третьим претендентом на руку и сердце нашей красавицы. Пятьдесят лет он не может найти себе пару, но мы надеемся, что именно Дуняша скажет ему сегодня «Дорогой, давай поженимся». Встречайте- дядя Ваня! 
DJ-мелодия-русск. Нар. Песня «Задумал да старый дед».
Дорогие друзья, дядя Ваня сочинил для нашей невесты оду про любовь, но от волнения у него заклинило речевой аппарат. Помогите ему размяться! Как артисты обычно разминаются перед выходом на сцену? Нет не водку пьют, а скороговорки произносят. Гости помогите. Вот я Вам сейчас  дам текст одной скороговорки, и мне нужен один представитель от мужской половины человечества и представительница прекрасного пола…. Выходите ко мне. Вот вам текст скороговорки- кто произнесет четче и быстрее, тот не только поможет дяде Ване, но и получит приз.
ОТПЕЧАТАТЬ ТЕКСТ- СШИТ КОЛПАК НЕ ПО КОЛПАКОВСКИ, СДЕЛАН КОЛОКОЛ НЕ ПО КОЛОКОЛОВСКИ, НАДО КОЛПАК ПЕРЕКОЛПАКОВАТЬ ПЕРЕВЫКОЛПАКОВАТЬ, НАДО КОЛОКОЛ ПЕРЕКОЛОКОВАТЬ, ПЕРЕВЫКОЛОКОВАТЬ.
(дать прочитать дяде Ване)
Итак, 30 сек. На подготовку…….
Ну а дядя Ваня по моему сильно переволновался, что не смог и слова произнести. Дуняша что вы думаете об этом женихе.
DJ-мелодия-русск. Нар. Песня «Каким ты был, таким ты и остался, но и ты и дорог мне такой»
Идите дядя Ваня к себе в комнату и там дождитесь решения невесты.
Итак, дорогие друзья, по правилам нашей программы всего лишь только три жениха могут бороться за  нашу невесту. Ну что ж Евдокия настало то самое время, когда вам нужно сделать выбор. А на помощь мы как всегда пригласим известную предсказатальницу человеческих судеб- нашу Яночку-цыганочку.  Ну что Яна, как вы думаете кого выберет наша Дуняша?
DJ-мелодия- Катя Лель «Попробуй  ждага-джага, мне это надо, надо». 
Ну что не будем мы больше утомлять расспросами наших девочек, мы в любом случае примем их решение, правда, дорогие гости? И поддержим, да? Ну, что девочки- берите претендентов, идите с ними в тайную комнату и делайте свой выбор. А мы все с вами поддержим аплодисментами наших участников сегодняшнего шоу. Да, чуть не забыла- после своего выбора, Дуняшенька, выходите к нам. Договорились?
ВСЕ УХОДЯТ, ЧЕРЕЗ НЕСКОЛЬКО МИНУТ ПРИГЛАСИТЬ ЦЫГАНКУ.
Ну что цыганочка-Яночка, как там у Дуняши дела?
DJ-мелодия- Джимми-джимми, ача-ача
………………………………………………………
Ну что настало время посмотреть какой же выбор сделала наша Дуняша.
Выходит Дуняша с одним из выбранных мужчин, а посередине мужчина переодетый в ребенка.
DJ-мелодия-Кристина Орбакайте «Губки бантиком, бровки домиком….»
Вот такой вот сюрприз жениху от Дуняши. Аплодисменты!

----------

Мус (08.08.2022), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Ольгушка

Оля, большое спасибо за игру. Действующие лица выбираете заранее и знакомите с сюжетом или всё проходит экспромтом? Скажите, а нарезки можете выложить?

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Привет! Участников присматриваю зараннее и во время первой дискотеки согласовываю с ними согласие на участие. А потом в конце второго стола, если собираюсь эту игру проводить просто говорю: дорогие гости а сейчас пройдут съемки самого популярного шоу- предварительных участников прошу пройти со мной за кулисы.И там уже объясняю их действия- действия простые просто подыгрывать музыке.И еще участникам говорю, что если я микрофон не подношу, значит подыгрываем музыке, если подношу- значит отвечаем. Все заинтригованы- что же это за шоу, поэтому охотно выпускают участников из- за стола и все как один сидят и ждут зрелища. А нарезки с удовольствием бы выложила, но не умею это делать. Если научите выложу.

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> А нарезки с удовольствием бы выложила, но не умею это делать. Если научите выложу.


Оля, вы можете пройти по этой ссылке.http://files.mail.ru/  Нажать кнопку- загрузить файлы, вам откроется, с какой папки вы будете загружать. Как загрузятся файлы, нажмете кнопку- Дать ссылку. Выделите ее левой кнопкой мыши, "Копировать", и "Вставить" в сообщение, которое вы напишите. Я тоже делала эту игру и нарезки. Только у вас там играет Лезгинка, на выход Татарина, а я поставила эту песню. Посмотрите, может она и вам подойдет.http://files.mail.ru/BJ3FI2

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Леночка, спасибо за Митрофановну- очень классно! И за обучение по нарезкам!

Дорогие девочки, если можно нарезки выставлю через 2-3 дня. У диджея в компе нарою, и потом....

----------


## Ольгушка

Пока Оля не выложила нарезки к игре  "Давай поженимся", предлагаю перед игрой вставить заставку к передаче, а после игры или в момент вынужденной паузы (всякое бывает) - фоновую музыку из этой передачи.
http://files.mail.ru/LR5B4C

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Привет, дорогие. Как и обещала выставляю ссылку нарезок на конкурс "Давай поженимся".
http://files.mail.ru/ZENDF6
 Думаю вам пригодится. УРААААА! Я теперь благодаря коллеге могу вставлять ссылки. Спасибо вам. С миру по нитке- голому рубашка. Чудесные люди на этом форуме живут.

----------


## Инна Шульга

> Привет, дорогие. Как и обещала выставляю ссылку нарезок на конкурс "Давай поженимся".
> http://files.mail.ru/ZENDF6
>  Думаю вам пригодится. УРААААА! Я теперь благодаря коллеге могу вставлять ссылки. Спасибо вам. С миру по нитке- голому рубашка. Чудесные люди на этом форуме живут.


Спасибо дорогая Оличка, я тоже себе перекачала, я недавно что то подобное видела на одной свадьбе мне понравилось...спасибо вам огромное ещё раз :Ok:

----------


## Анастасия30

Прикольные Загадки (можно между столами).
Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое?
(Internet.)
Встанет, до небу достанет.     (Радуга.)
Кто под проливным дождем не намочит волосы?   (Лысый.)
Одно колесо тысяча крыльев - что это?   (Тачка с навозом.)
Что такое: твердое в мягкое вставляется, и шарики рядом болтаются?
(Сеpьги.)
Что такое синее золото?    (Любимая жена напилась.)
Что объединяет горелый хлеб, утопленника и беременную женщину?
(Не успели вытащить...)
Два кольца, два конца...(Очень навороченный Новый Русский.) 
Едут в купе Буратино, Мальвина, честный таможенник и мент поганый. Играют в карты, в банке куча денег, поезд въезжает в тоннель. После выезда из тоннеля деньги исчезли. Кто украл деньги?
(Мент поганый, т.к. первых троих в природе не существует...)
Слово из трех букв, которого боится любой мужчина?   (Еще!)
Что такое: самое доброе в мире приведение с моторчиком?   (Запорожец.)
Как хорошо тебе и мне, я под тобой, а ты на мне.   (Ежик яблоко несет.)
Что такое: 90/60/90?   (Скорость при гаишнике.)
Сережки для простаков.   (Лапша.)
Между ног болтается, воняет и орет?   (Мотоцикл.)
На какой вопрос никто никогда не ответит "да"?
(Спящий на вопрос: "Вы спите?")
Какое слово из трех букв теперь чаще всего пишут на стенах туалетов в школах и вузах? (Сам ты Х#@! Правильный ответ - WWW!)
Кругом вода, а посредине закон. Что это такое?   (Прокурор купается.)
Он от дедушки ушел, и от бабушки ушел...   (Секс.)

----------

Эвелинчик (05.08.2017)

----------


## Саблегубик

*Анастасия30*,
Подскажите для какой компании это расчитанно? 



> Он от дедушки ушел, и от бабушки ушел...   (Секс.)


Хотя бы это? Все шутки ниже пояса. А если покультурнее попробовать. Я не против загадок, я против  




> (Мент поганый


и подобных оскорблений. Ведь если на торжестве будет 




> Мент поганый


я думаю с вами будет следующее 



> твердое в мягкое вставляется, и шарики рядом болтаются


мое мнение конечно.

----------


## T-34

привет всем!  я новенькая! 
проводила корпоратив для парикмахеров. составляла викторину

Старое название профессии парикмахер? (цирюльник);
английское слово «парикмахер» имеет латинское происхождение. В латинском языке оно обозначает «брадобрей».

Продолжите название сказки: «Синяя...» (*Борода*)
Два конца, два кольца, Посредине гвоздик. (*Ножницы*)
У кого усы длиннее ног? (У таракана)
Какую копну нельзя перенести? (*Копну волос)*
Стоит костер, во все стороны востер. (*Гребень*)
Того, кто бороду бреет, зовут ... (*Брадобреем*)
Малые барашки по полю полегли. 
Барашки убежали, колечки потеряли. (*Бигуди*)
Перед кем все люди снимают шапки? (*Перед парикмахеро*м.)
Первое название одеколона – *кёльнская вода*
Что делает визажист?  *макияж*
Песня про парикмахера? *Жил да был брадобрей*
Какие бывают стрижки? *Мужские. Женские, детские*
Самый известный цирюльник?  *Севильский цирюльник.* *Фигаро*.
Не  сеют, не сажают, сами вырастают?* Волосы*
Зубов много, а ничего не ест? *Расческа*
Представители какой профессии в средние века успешно заменяли врачей? *цирюльники;*

----------


## optimistka17

И какой смысл загадывать подобное?


> Между ног болтается, воняет и орет?   (Мотоцикл.)
>  .

----------


## Богиня

сказочная тематика когда у меня свадебная, я загадки такие использую в качестве номинации или фантов (среди них есть авторские :Grin: ):



Сказка о том, что, будучи абсолютным поленом, можно неплохо обеспечить старость родителей



В какого сказочного персонажа охотнее всего верят мужчины -
в Бабу-ягу или в  Снегурочку?


Кто из немолодых мужчин одевает женщину в собольи шубы только за ласковые слова?




Кого принято наряжать на праздник, жену или елку?



Кто из сказочных дам доказал, что маленький рост не помеха большому счастью?



Кого не учили в детстве не брать у незнакомцев вкусности и кушать их (яблочки, к примеру)?


Кто в сказке употреблял волшебную золу, что ему потом феи мерещились, а тыквы в кареты превращались?



Кто так редко ходил в гости к бабушке, что даже толком не знал, как она выглядит?


Какой фрукт при употреблении дарует молодость?



Какой сказочный персонаж появился в антисанитарии сусечной…? 



Какое животное неприятно внешне бородавками, да слизью на коже, но ее целовали мужчины в сказках с удовольствием?



Кто из восточных персонажей и сама не спала, и другим не давала, тысячу ночей подряд напролет могла лапшу на уши вешать?



Кто посылал бедного папу за три-девять земель за цветочком, которых полно везде растет?



Какой овощ так напихали нитратами, что насилу вытащили всей семьей?




Его мама –Змея много курила и пила яду, поэтому он родился с тремя головами…?



Она похищала маленьких мальчиков зимой, потому что была очень одинокой и хотела вырастить себе мужа сама?



Героиня какой сказки использовала собственного мужа для вымогательства
ценных вещей у представительницы морской пучины?



Сказка с тремя покушениями и одним убийством

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Хочу предложить небольшой  музыкальный конкурс для мужчин. "Крик Тарзана"
КРИК ТАРЗАНА

Народная мудрость гласит:» жить хорошо-это значит жить припеваючи, жить вместе с песней!» Как говорит И.Кобзон : «Хочешь петь-пой, хочешь пить-пей». А у нас говорят: «От бокала-к вокалу»  Мы приглашаем трех мужчин вокально подготовленных. Для каждого из вас прозвучит отрывок из песни. Ваша задача повторить его а каппела, т.е без фонограммы.
1 А.Сереов «Я люблю тебя до слез, каждый вздох как первый раз!
2.Н.Носкова «Я тебя люблю, я тебя люблю, люблю, люблю
3.В Кузьмин. «Я не забуду тебя никогда, твою любовь, твою печаль, улыбки,слезы».
Как вы догодались- это была распевка, а вот сейчас финальное задание. Необходимо прослушать, а затем повторить Крик Тарзана. А по аплодисментам вы выберите лучшего певца.

музыкальные нарезки здесь: http://files.mail.ru/2JX973

----------


## Богиня

> Хочу предложить небольшой  музыкальный конкурс для мужчин. "Крик Тарзана"
> КРИК ТАРЗАНА
> 
> Народная мудрость гласит:» жить хорошо-это значит жить припеваючи, жить вместе с песней!» Как говорит И.Кобзон : «Хочешь петь-пой, хочешь пить-пей». А у нас говорят: «От бокала-к вокалу»  Мы приглашаем трех мужчин вокально подготовленных. Для каждого из вас прозвучит отрывок из песни. Ваша задача повторить его а каппела, т.е без фонограммы.
> 1 А.Сереов «Я люблю тебя до слез, каждый вздох как первый раз!
> 2.Н.Носкова «Я тебя люблю, я тебя люблю, люблю, люблю
> 3.В Кузьмин. «Я не забуду тебя никогда, твою любовь, твою печаль, улыбки,слезы».
> Как вы догодались- это была распевка, а вот сейчас финальное задание. Необходимо прослушать, а затем повторить Крик Тарзана. А по аплодисментам вы выберите лучшего певца.
> 
> музыкальные нарезки здесь: http://files.mail.ru/2JX973


просится "продолжение банкета", к чему крик...с дамами можно и продолжить второй тур))

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> просится "продолжение банкета", к чему крик...с дамами можно и продолжить второй тур))


с дамами- подумаю. Знаменитого "Женского крика", как вроде бы и нет. Кроме требования купить...и где ты мой мужчина...Попробую!

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Иногда в начале вечера, что бы чуть-чуть расслабиться, я провожу конкурс с карточками.
Начальную фразу Ведущего гости продолжают известными фразами из фильмов, карточки с которыми вытягивают по очереди.
 Фразы Ведущего.
Вам так хорошо сейчас, что хочется встать и крикнуть...
У вас есть девиз в жизни и он звучит так...
Завтра своим знакомым вы будете рассказывать о об этом замечательном празднике, а именно...
Трудно поверить, что еще вчера вы думали...
В вашей семье царит полная гармония. Так как у вас каждый день начинается с фразы...
Завтра утром вы выйдите на балкон и крикните...
Пешком с праздника вы не пойдет. Вызовите такси и скажете таксисту...
После сегодняшнего праздника, вы измените свою жизнь. И перемены пройдут под девизом...
Прощаясь с хозяевами, вы шепнете им на ушко...
Вы вспомнили слова, которые всегда говорит ваш начальник...
Дома вас провожали со словами...
Соседи завидуют вашему благополучию, на что вы отвечаете им...

Фразы из фильмов.
Наши люди в булочную на такси не ездят!
Командовать парадом буду я!
Красота- эта страшная сила!
А давайте взвесимся на брудершафт!
Я требую продолжения банкета!
Да, нам царям, молоко нужно выдавать за вредность!
В любви я -Энштейн!
Пить надо меньше, меньше надо пить!
Жить хорошо! А хорошо жить еще лучше!
Губит людей не пиво- губит людей вода!
Голова- предмет темный. Исследованию не подлежит.
Долой предрассудки! Женщина — она тоже человек!

----------

Ильенко Елена (22.09.2019), кап (12.03.2016), Тамадюля (16.08.2016), Танюшка74 (28.02.2021), Эвелинчик (05.08.2017)

----------


## Богиня

> с дамами- подумаю. Знаменитого "Женского крика", как вроде бы и нет. Кроме требования купить...и где ты мой мужчина...Попробую!


и ...феерическое танго

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> Хочу предложить небольшой музыкальный конкурс для мужчин. "Крик Тарзана"
> КРИК ТАРЗАНА
> 
> Народная мудрость гласит:» жить хорошо-это значит жить припеваючи, жить вместе с песней!» Как говорит И.Кобзон : «Хочешь петь-пой, хочешь пить-пей». А у нас говорят: «От бокала-к вокалу» Мы приглашаем трех мужчин вокально подготовленных. Для каждого из вас прозвучит отрывок из песни. Ваша задача повторить его а каппела, т.е без фонограммы.
> 1 А.Сереов «Я люблю тебя до слез, каждый вздох как первый раз!
> 2.Н.Носкова «Я тебя люблю, я тебя люблю, люблю, люблю
> 3.В Кузьмин. «Я не забуду тебя никогда, твою любовь, твою печаль, улыбки,слезы».
> Как вы догодались- это была распевка, а вот сейчас финальное задание. Необходимо прослушать, а затем повторить Крик Тарзана. А по аплодисментам вы выберите лучшего певца.


Недавно выставила конкурс, но пришло сообщение, от Богиня что....
просится "продолжение банкета", к чему крик...с дамами можно и продолжить второй тур))

И решила его добавить женским вокалом.  Но неделю добиралась на работу. Теперь дополненный конкурс шлю с заснеженного Ямбурга.

Конкурс "ДУЭТ ВОКАЛИСТОВ".
Народная мудрость гласит "Жить хорошо- это значит жить припеваючи, жить вместе с песней". Как говорит И.Кобзон :"Хочешь петь- пой, хочешь пить- пей". А у нас говорят :"От бокала - к вокалу". Мы приглашаем 3 пары, любяших попеть. Для каждого из вас прозвучит отрывок из песни. Ваша задача повторить его а каппела, т.е. без фонограммы.
Для мужчин:
1 А.Серов «Я люблю тебя до слез, каждый вздох как первый раз!
2.Н.Носкова «Я тебя люблю, я тебя люблю, люблю, люблю
3.В Кузьмин. «Я не забуду тебя никогда, твою любовь, твою печаль, улыбки,слезы».
Как вы догодались- это была распевка, а вот сейчас финальное задание. Необходимо прослушать, а затем повторить Крик Тарзана. А по аплодисментам вы выберите лучшего певца.
А теперь выберем настоящую певицу. Отрывки для женщин.
1 Катя Лель. "Джага-джага". (Попробуй ...)
2. Песня Забавы из м-ф "Летучий корабль" (Ах, если бы мечта моя сбылась...)
3.гр.Фабрика "Я тебя зацелую...обниму крепко-крепко
Финальное задание. Необходимо прослушать и повторить крик любви Уитни Хьюстон из фильма "Телохранитель". Это несложно, вспомните любимого и вы сможете это пропеть. А по аплодисментам вы выберите лучшего певца.
Богиня предложила в конце конкурса сделать... феерическое танго. Для пары победителей звучит танго.
Музыкальные нарезки здесь. files.mail.ru/2JX973,  http://files.mail.ru/GYC666

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Очередной музыкальный конкурс "Танцы из фильмов".

Танцевальная площадка
Музыкальная викторина.

Кем бы ты ни был: француз иль испанец,
Русский, индус или коми-пермяк,
В жизни у всех нас присутствует танец,
И не прожить нам без танца никак.
Как не любить ритмы венского вальса,
Страстное танго и быстрый фокстрот,
Брейк и хип-хоп, пасодобль и сальсу
И вокруг елки с детьми хоровод?
Телодвижений язык произвольный
Часто бывает понятней речей.
С танцами вместе любое застолье,
Праздник и вечер пройдут веселей.
Танец – наш друг, искрометный и верный,
В жизнь и искусство проник навсегда.
Вспомним любимые кино-шедевры.
Сможем по танцу мы их угадать?

После салонной сарабанды,
Отвлекшись от горячих блюд
Так грациозно и жеманно
Танцует весь придворный люд.
Здесь дамы могут и беседы
Вести, и глазками стрелять,
И после царского обеда
Гавот старинный танцевать.

Фрагмент 1.

(«Сказ про то, как царь Петр Арапа женил».)

Герой, самый правдивый в мире,
Знал: танцы быть должны в трактире.
И пусть погони и аресты,
Но танцам-то всегда есть место!

Фрагмент 2.

(«Тот самый Мюнхаузен».)

Танго - танец свободный и страстный,
Танго – танец для сильных мужчин,
Тех, кто город спасет от опасности,
Чтобы враг не прошел ни один.

Фрагмент 3.

(«Место встречи изменить нельзя».)

Американский веселый туспеп
Любили в России сильнее, чем рэп.
Он и для свадьбы годится,
Если душа веселится.

Фрагмент 4.

(«Свадьба в Малиновке».)

Семейные проблемы разрешая,
Танцуя, о них можно позабыть.
А теща с зятем в танце «зажигают»,
Чтобы друг друга «в шутку» не убить.

Фрагмент 5.

(«Родня».)

Еще прошла б минут так парочка -
И танцевать им не пришлось.
Под современную цыганочку
Знакомство пары удалось.

Фрагмент 6.

(«Начало».)

Для настоящего джигита 
Ни в чем нет никаких преград:
Исполнив классно «читу-бриту»,
Сплясать лезгинку будет рад.

Фрагмент 7.

(«Мимино».)

Фокстрот, с патефонной пластинки звучащий, -
Для лучших девчат и парней настоящих.
Его не танцуют во рту с папиросой,
Ведь сердце одной покорить так непросто.

Фрагмент 8.

(«Девчата».)

По-чеховски трагичная любовь
Заключена в красивом этом вальсе.
Все в этом фильме есть: и страсть, и кровь,
И обручальное кольцо на пальце…

Фрагмент 9.

(«Мой ласковый и нежный зверь».)

Под музыки потоки бурные
На белый танец можно приглашать,
Ведь женщины поистине фактурные
Так энергично могут танцевать!

Фрагмент 10.

(«Афоня».)

Ах, этого вальса знакомый мотив!
И в облике песни такой же красивый!
С ним вместе о школьных годах погрустив,
Исполним вдвоем этот танец любимый!

Фрагмент 11.

(«Большая перемена».)

Герои чудесную польку танцуют,
Еще и к тому же неплохо поют.
И русско-французскую польку простую
Любители фильмов легко узнают.

Фрагмент 12.

(«Покровские ворота».)
а муз. нарезки здесь: http://files.mail.ru/RS35WU

----------

nataljabondarenko+++ (09.10.2019)

----------


## маскарад1

Готовлюсь к выпускным составила ВИКТОРИНУ " Детский лепет"  - в вашу копилочку

*ДЕТСКИЙ ЛЕПЕТ* 
( ДЕТИ, КОГДА УЧАТСЯ ГОВОРИТЬ ,
ПРОИЗНОСЯТ СВОИ СЛОВА ПО СВОЕМУ)

1-но   СЛОВО

Дерьмовочка- дюймовочка
Сакараножка- сороконожка
Бемигот – бегемот

Кашаладка - шоколадка
Рамдаринки - мандаринки
Липисины - апельсины

Плоскопупцы - плоскогубцы
Таламок - молоток ;
Насидильник -холодильк
Манахавон – магнитофон
Моцокитл - мотоцикл

Талатольчик – колокольчик
Надуванчик - одуванчик

Ломастер - фломастер
Кадараши-карандаши
Пистомат – автомат
Копатка - лопатка 
Рюмзак – рюкзак

Аскорблинка- аскорбинка
Кишководск – кисловодск
Плитанция - квитанция
Писидент  -президент
Пикишон    -   капюшон - 
Пикитан  - капитан – 

СЛОВОСОЧЕТАНИЕ  из 2-х

Кашневая гречка  - гречневая каша                         
Песучий сыпок- сыпучий песок
Умникальная девочка – умная девочка
Вымиральная вода - Минеральная вода
Баюльная песня- колыбельная песня
Грозительный палец –указательный
Заблудительный лес – дремучий
Сумасошлатая женщина – сумасшедшая
Голова босиком- лысая голова
Топорить дрова - колоть

ВЫРАЖЕНИЕ   из 3-х слов

-Смотри солнышко сощерилось!
                                  (зажмурилось) 
- Ты чё,  брови растычила?
                                  (нахмурила).
-Коты  любят берельянку
                                 ( валерьянку)
-Я люблю выдрахироваться-            
                               (фотографироваться)
-У меня высокая тилипандура- 
                               ( темпиратура)


(  ДЛЯ СВОИХ)
Елизавета Скотиновая  -Константиновна.
Галина Хиповна-Архиповна.
Блевасики- еляшик!
Выёбысык – воробышек
Ибеть уебись-медведь улыбнись,

----------

Блонди (26.09.2019), Марахотина (30.09.2019), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## гармашева26

Оксан,привет! А меня одна девочка-Анечка , в саду долго называла-Галина Гадевна :Grin:  вместо Геннадьевна

----------


## маскарад1

> Недавно выставила конкурс, но пришло сообщение, от Богиня что....
> просится "продолжение банкета", к чему крик...с дамами можно и продолжить второй тур))
> 
> И решила его добавить женским вокалом.  
> Конкурс "ДУЭТ ВОКАЛИСТОВ".
> Народная мудрость гласит "Жить хорошо- это значит жить припеваючи, жить вместе с песней". Как говорит И.Кобзон :"Хочешь петь- пой, хочешь пить- пей". А у нас говорят :"От бокала - к вокалу". Мы приглашаем 3 пары, любяших попеть. Для каждого из вас прозвучит отрывок из песни. Ваша задача повторить его а каппела, т.е. без фонограммы.
> Для мужчин:
> 1 А.Серов «Я люблю тебя до слез, каждый вздох как первый раз!
> 2.Н.Носкова «Я тебя люблю, я тебя люблю, люблю, люблю
> ...


 Леночка, вот  правда говорят "Не знаешь , где найдёшь, где потеряешь"  - зашла в эту тему за Викторинами , а наткнулась на то чего мне ТАК НЕ ХВАТАЛО  для счастья в одном своём блоке  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   ( может надо этот момент где-то в музыкальных конкурсах??? :Blush2: )   Богине мерси за идею прибавить девочек!!! :Ok:  :flower:   Можно предложу свой вариант музыки????  мне кажется повеселее  так будет :Oj:  http://files.mail.ru/2ZHKEP

----------


## маскарад1

> Оксан,привет! А меня одна девочка-Анечка , в саду долго называла-Галина Гадевна вместо Геннадьевна


 Галь,  какая добрая девочка!!!! :Grin: прям  Гадя-Хренова :Taunt: ( помнишь Галустяна в КВНе)  :Girl Blum2:   ЗАБИРАЮ ТЕБЯ В КОПИЛОЧКУ

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> Леночка, вот правда говорят "Не знаешь , где найдёшь, где потеряешь" - зашла в эту тему за Викторинами , а наткнулась на то чего мне ТАК НЕ ХВАТАЛО для счастья в одном своём блоке  ( может надо этот момент где-то в музыкальных конкурсах???) Богине мерси за идею прибавить девочек!!! Можно предложу свой вариант музыки???? мне кажется повеселее так будет


Спасибо и вам Оксана. Одна голова- хорошо, а....три уже здорово! Здесь может каждый ставить свои отрывки песен и это правильно! Полет фантазий большой. Я рада, что идея понравилась.

----------


## Тёка

предложить  продолжить

Ни рыба, ни мясо, [ни кафтан, ни ряса].
Собаку съели, [хвостом подавились].
Ума палата, [да ключ потерян].
Два сапога пара, [оба левые].
Дураку хоть кол теши, [он своих два ставит].
Рука руку моет, [да обе свербят].
Везет как [субботнему] утопленнику [баню топить не надо].
Ворон ворону глаз не выклюет [а и выклюет, да не вытащит].
Гол как сокол [а остер как топор].
Голод не тетка [пирожка не поднесет].
Губа не дура [язык не лопата].
За битого двух небитых дают [да не больно-то берут].
За двумя зайцами погонишься – ни одного [кабана] не поймаешь.
Кто старое помянет – тому глаз вон [а кто забудет - тому оба].
Курочка по зернышку клюет [а весь двор в помёте].
Лиха беда начало [есть дыра, будет и прореха].
Молодые бранятся – тешатся [а старики бранятся – бесятся].
Новая метла по-новому метёт [а как сломается - под лавкой валяется].
Один в поле не воин [а путник].
От работы кони дохнут [а люди – крепнут].
Пьяному море по колено [а лужа - по уши].
Пыль столбом, дым коромыслом [а изба не топлена, не метена].
Рыбак рыбака видит издалека [потому стороной и обходит].
Старый конь борозды не испортит [да и глубоко не вспашет].
У страха глаза велики [да ничего не видят].
Чудеса в решете [дыр много, а выскочить некуда].
Шито-крыто [а узелок-то тут].
Язык мой – враг мой [прежде ума рыщет, беды ищет].

----------

Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Стэллочка

> Прикольные Загадки (можно между столами).
> Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое?
> (Internet.)


вы меня извините, конечно, но ГДЕ вы применяете подобные вопросы? ))))))))

----------


## Татусяня

> Про фильмы- это бомба! А я провожу игру, когда все сидят за столом "Давай поженимся". Материал брала из ЧРГ, но многое переделала под себя. Если кого заинтерисует- напишу.


Можно и мне ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

> Можно и мне ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!


Посмотри выше- все найдешь.

----------


## Татусяня

Спасибо! Я курица подслеповатая!!! НАШЛА!

----------


## prozerpina65

> Музыкальный конкурс "Поднимем бокалы". Проводится и как отдельно, так и подводка к чему либо. 
> 
> Поднимем бокалы
> Музыкальная викторина.
> 
> а муз. нарезки здесь:  http://files.mail.ru/NF6Q8J


Леночка! А можно ссылочку оживить, плиззз?




> Леночка, вот  правда говорят "Не знаешь , где найдёшь, где потеряешь"  - зашла в эту тему за Викторинами , а наткнулась на то чего мне ТАК НЕ ХВАТАЛО  для счастья в одном своём блоке   ( может надо этот момент где-то в музыкальных конкурсах???)   Богине мерси за идею прибавить девочек!!!  Можно предложу свой вариант музыки????  мне кажется повеселее  так будет http://files.mail.ru/2ZHKEP


И на эту ссылку пишет, что файл не найден((

----------


## катерина333

> Недавно выставила конкурс, но пришло сообщение, от Богиня что....
> просится "продолжение банкета", к чему крик...с дамами можно и продолжить второй тур))
> 
> И решила его добавить женским вокалом.  Но неделю добиралась на работу. Теперь дополненный конкурс шлю с заснеженного Ямбурга.
> 
> Конкурс "ДУЭТ ВОКАЛИСТОВ".
> Народная мудрость гласит "Жить хорошо- это значит жить припеваючи, жить вместе с песней". Как говорит И.Кобзон :"Хочешь петь- пой, хочешь пить- пей". А у нас говорят :"От бокала - к вокалу". Мы приглашаем 3 пары, любяших попеть. Для каждого из вас прозвучит отрывок из песни. Ваша задача повторить его а каппела, т.е. без фонограммы.
> Для мужчин:
> 1 А.Серов «Я люблю тебя до слез, каждый вздох как первый раз!
> ...


очень-очень классно! только хочу спросить, а что если люди будут стесняться петь? может заранее вызывать любителей петь? или если таких гостей нет,можно сделать просто признание под эту песню? типа проверить артистизм?

----------


## Mazaykina

> на эту ссылку пишет, что файл не найден((


Нууу, вы б еще через год проснулись...  :Taunt:

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

> Нууу, вы б еще через год проснулись...


А оно ж как бывает- шаришься по форуму, где то застрял- переписываешься- а тут опаньки- клевый конкурс (жаль, что не скачивается).

----------


## prozerpina65

> Нууу, вы б еще через год проснулись...


Пардон, я только родилась))

----------


## saksonita

Девочки, а может попросим Оксану просто обновить ссылочку, и она нам поможет!?

----------


## ВеточкаС

Леночка!ЕСЛИ МОЖНО,ПоЖАЛУЙСТА ОБНОВИТЕ ССЫЛКИ.

----------


## Ольгия

я тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе. Форум такой большой, я вот только наткнулась на эту темку)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ольгушка

Ничего, что я не Елена Ведьма, а ссылку на конкурс обновила? Конкурс всегда проходит на УРА!!!
http://files.mail.ru/M4PK5V

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> Сообщение от Лена Ведьма  
> Музыкальный конкурс "Поднимем бокалы". Проводится и как отдельно, так и подводка к чему либо. 
> 
> Поднимем бокалы
> Музыкальная викторина.
> 
> а муз. нарезки здесь: http://files.mail.ru/NF6Q8J
> Леночка! А можно ссылочку оживить, плиззз?


Без проблем обновляю ссылки. Выставляла конкурсы давно и перестала заходить в эту тему. Плотно сижу в мастерских наших "Ассов", не могу оотуда уйти, все интересно и познавательно. Поэтому пока Ольгия в личку не вышла, я и не увидела бы всего. Итак, конкурс "Поднимем бокалы".

Поднимем бокалы
Музыкальная викторина.

Когда намечается праздничный вечер,
Есть повод готовить застольные речи.
Не зря же на каждом застолье для взрослых
Заздравно звучат поздравленья и тосты.

Веками сложившийся этот обычай
Поддерживать рады под рюмку «Столичной»,
Под грога стакан и под кружечку пива,
Ведь попросту грех выпивать молчаливо!

Кавказский, еврейский, короткий и длинный,
Украсит ваш тост не одни именины, 
И свадебный пир, посиделки с друзьями
Уместно наполнить такими речами.

У Бортко, Рязанова и у Гайдая
Герои встречаются и выпивают.
И тостам, звучащим с телеэкранов,
Внимаем порой, не вставая с диванов.

Кто голос актера за кадром узнает,
Название фильма легко угадает.

Звучат тосты из фильмов

«Собачье сердце»
«Служебный роман»
«Москва слезам не верит»
«Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя»
«Особенности национальной охоты»
«Осенний марафон»
«Кавказская пленница»
«Иван Васильевич меняет профессию» 
«Бриллиантовая рука»

А мы поднимаем бокалы опять,
Чтоб тосты друзьям и коллегам сказать,
И звонким бокалом с вином молодым
Здоровья и счастья желаем родным!

Ссылки:  http://files.mail.ru/138LMM

----------

Блонди (26.09.2019), Танюшка74 (28.02.2021)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Следующий конкурс "Вокальный крик". 
ВОКАЛЬНЫЙ КРИК 

Народная мудрость гласит:» жить хорошо-это значит жить припеваючи, жить вместе с песней!» Как говорит И.Кобзон : «Хочешь петь-пой, хочешь пить-пей». А у нас говорят: «От бокала-к вокалу»  Мы приглашаем трех мужчин вокально подготовленных. Для каждого из вас прозвучит отрывок из песни. Ваша задача повторить его а каппела, т.е без фонограммы.
1 А.Серов «Я люблю тебя до слез, каждый вздох как первый раз!
2.Н.Носкова «Я тебя люблю, я тебя люблю, люблю, люблю
3.В Кузьмин. «Я не забуду тебя никогда, твою любовь, твою печаль, улыбки,слезы».
Как вы догодались- это была распевка, а вот сейчас финальное задание. Необходимо прослушать, а затем повторить Крик Тарзана. А по аплодисментам вы выберите лучшего певца.

А теперь послушаем трех женщин. Также проигрываем три нарезки, чтобы они повторили. А в заключении, женщины должны повторить крик любви Уитни Хьюстон из фильма «Телохранитель».
 А в конце победителям звучит феерическое танго.

ССылки: нарезки для мужчин:  http://files.mail.ru/4TDDM7
Ссылки, нарезки для женщин и финальное танго:  http://files.mail.ru/0KM7A9

А эти нарезки предложила Оксана Маскарад1:  http://files.mail.ru/SS65RY

----------

Блонди (26.09.2019), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

А сериалы любят все, даже и мужчины.Мы все с подругами плотно смотрим "Великолепный век". С нами и мужья подтянулись и их друзья, и жены друзей и т.д.
Конкурс "Угадай сериалы".
Мыльные оперы
Викторина

За что мы любим сериалы?
И как их можно не любить?
Без них, наверно, скучно стало б
Нам вечер дома проводить.
Весь день мы в предвкушенье счастья
И каждый раз спешим домой,
Ведь мы у «мыльных опер» в рабстве
Под стать Изауре самой.

Отрывок 1.

Все в этом фильме: рай и ад,
И яблок свежий аромат… («Райские яблочки».)

Отрывок 2.

Здесь зритель счастлив и доволен,
Ведь сам Абдулов в главной роли! («NEXT-2».)

Отрывок 3.

А вместо «Санта-Барбары» смотри
Историю большой русской семьи. («Московская сага».)

Отрывок 4.
Кто этот сериал смотрел запоем,
Благоволит к булгаковским героям. («Мастер и Маргарита».)

Отрывок 5.
Нам, как здоровье, этот фильм стал дорог.
Герои: терапевт и венеролог… («Интерны».)

Отрывок 6.
Они учились, ссорились, влюблялись,
И очень быстро с детством распрощались. («Кадетство».)

Отрывок 7.
Еще сериал. Он веселый, но длинный:
Пять дочек-красавиц и папа любимый. («Папины дочки».)

Отрывок 8.
Ко дню всех студентов он был приурочен.
Студентам везет, а Татьянам – не очень. («Татьянин день».)
Отрывок 9.
Дурнушка сбросила берет, очки свои сняла,
Как будто уже двадцать лет красавицей была. («Не родись красивой».)

Отрывок 10.
Как не влюбиться зрители могли
В эту лесную деву из тайги? («Ефросинья».)

Пусть те, кто любит сериалы,
И дальше верность им хранят.
А кто не любит (их немало),
Пусть вслух о том не говорят.

Ссылки  :http://files.mail.ru/1HMDFP

----------


## Ольгия

*Лена Ведьма*, 

*Ольгушка*, 
Девочки, спасибо большое!!!

----------


## ЕленаФл

Викторина по новогодним фильмам. Автора, к сожалению, не знаю.
 Я буду загадывать фильмы, герои которых отмечают Новый год, а вы отвечайте, только в рифму..

1. Мы его посмотреть раз десятый не прочь, называется фильм... ("Карнавальная ночь")

2. И в сказках есть научные идеи, об этом фильм чудесный... ("Чародеи")

3.И, как обычно, посмотрели бы... мы в эту ночь... ("Иронию судьбы")

4.Когда поярче разгорелась чурочка, закончился плачевно фильм... ("Снегурочка")

5.Пускай давно вы не дети,... посмотрите хоть раз... ("Приключения Маши и Вити")

6. Они Новый год отмечали на даче, вы помните фильм... ("Джентльмены удачи")

7.Впервые Проклову видали где вы?  Все началось со ... ("Снежной королевы")

8.Хоть звери там почти что наши,... все происходит в ...("Простоквашино")

9.Вы встретитесь с рогатым существом, если посмотрите фильм...("Ночь перед Рождеством")

10. Наверное, в этот раз опять пойдет...... фильм любопытный... ("Старый Новый год")

11.Он был уродец, карлик, но везунчик, и мультик называется...("Щелкунчик")

12.Ей повезло со всеми сразу встретиться, об этих братьях фильм... ("12 месяцев")

13.Хотя Деду Морозу вообще-то он тезка, но ласково в фильме зовется...("Морозко").

Фильмы все знакомые, угадывают всегда хорошо, проходит интересно!

----------

Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Elenka_m

ВИКТОРИНА (Фильмы Гайдая)
1.Как в "Кавказской пленнице" путешествовал по Кавказу Шурик?   
Автостопом, на маршрутке, на лошади, на осле
2.В открытии какого учреждения принимали участие герои фильма "Кавказская пленница"? Школа, больница, дворец бракосочетания, дворец культуры 
3.Чем по словам Саахова - героя фильма "Кавказская пленница", в СССР был Кавказ?  
Всесоюзная житница, Всесоюзная здравница, Всесоюзная кузница, Всесоюзная и кузница, и житница, и здравница 
4 Продолжите фразу из фильма Жить как говорится хорошо..... А хорошо жить еще лучше
5.Что в фильме "Кавказская пленница" вошло в цену торга за Нину между ее дядей и Сааховым?  Холодильник «Розенлев», Почетная грамота и бесплатная путевка в Сибирь,20 баранов, Все представленное
6.Какому танцу обучал желающих Бывалый из "Кавказской пленницы"? Твист танго лезгинка кадриль 
7.Кого по словам Балбеса - героя "Кавказской пленницы", в соседнем районе украл жених? Будущую тещу, Члена партии, Сестру невесты, Невесту
8.В фильме "Кавказская пленница" в какую игру с желающими играл Балбес? 
 Шахматы Домино Нарды Шашки
9.Действительно ли дача Саахова из "Кавказской пленницы" называлась "Ласточкино гнездо"?  Нет 

10.Как в фильме "Кавказская пленница" называл свою машину водитель больничного грузовика - Эдик? Драндулет Утюг Тарантас Пылесос

11.  В фильме "Кавказская пленница"прививки от какой болезни приехали на дачу Саахова делать Шурик и Эдик? Чума Ящур Грипп Птичий грипп

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

ЗАГАДКИ (отгадки в скобках): 
1. Что мы вместо денег выбираем, Если с Якубовичем играем? (приз) 
2. Эта пища – разная: Черная и красная? (икра) 
3. Он пропищит вам пару строчек, На языке тире и точек? (радист) 
4.Что произносим мы, когда дает нам слово тамада? (тост) 
5.А вот совсем простой вопрос: Кто вас к родителям принес? (аист) 
6. Радиотехники знают: этим металлом паяют? (олово) 
7. Припомнить вам надо бы, Какое Вишневский придумал нам снадобье? (мазь) 
8. Что плывет по реке И по шахматной доске? (ладья) 
9. Припомните скорей Источник сухарей? (хлеб) 
10. Поразмышляйте вот над чем немножко: 
Жук колорадский - кто он для картошки? (вредитель) 
11. Если голова грязна Появляется она? (перхоть) 
12. День прошел да ночь, Что умчалось прочь? (сутки) 
13. Кто Сибирь покорил И царю подарил? (Ермак) 
14. Ответ дайте четкий Посуда для водки? (рюмка) 
15. Важный он вопрос решает Силу джина уменьшает? (тоник) 
16. Эта загадка легка, Короткий братишка чулка? (Носок) 
17. На мишени сектор для мазил, Я надеюсь, ты сообразил? (Молоко) 
18. Море. Ближе к северу оно. А еще такое есть вино. (Белое) 
19. Сарай для деревенских рандеву. Понятно, их проводят не в хлеву. (Сеновал) 
20. Лайнер, затонувший в океане И победно всплывший на экране. (Титаник) 
21.Князь тот не верил до конца, Что примет смерть от жеребца? (Олег)

----------


## Natasha.alim

Здравствуйте))) Хотелось бы получить нарезки к викторине про конфеты. Очень! Очень нужно!!!

----------


## olga_rulezzz

Добрый день! Поделитесь нарезками к "Давай поженимся". Заранее большое спасибо))

----------


## yabloko-tv

Часто работаю корпоративы. И порою, публика бывает... как бы это помягче сказать... я таких называю "чересчур пафосные". Принимать участие в подвижных играх(даже, иной раз, смеяться) они считают ниже своего достоинства. С такими нормально идут загадки которые я называю "абстрактными". Их у меня несколько блоков. Вот один из них:
Абстрактные загадки.

Hе совершай поступательного движения в область с повышенной 
температурой ортогонально направлению перемещения ближайшего родственника по отцовской линии. 
(Не лезь поперек батьки в пекло) 

Сколько бы вы не обеспечивали бесперебойным питанием хищного представителя семейства собачьих, он меланхолически осознавая эмбриональную клаустрофобию, направляет свой взор в сторону лесного массива. 
(Сколько волка не корми, он все в лес смотрит). 

С точки зрения дедукции, индукции и мозговой продукции, любой индивидуум не способен к извлечению из водной стихии представителя семейства сельдеобразных, без приложения к данному извлечению мускульных усилий. 
(Без труда не вытащишь и рыбу из пруда)

В наш сугубо меркантильный век каждый индивидуум не может игнорировать возможность надежды на высшие силы. В то же время, согласно классификации всеобщих мотиваций, рассчитывать он может только на себя.
(На бога надейся, а сам не плошай).

На каждый произвольно выбранный объект из числа отличающихся особой эрудированностью, довольно в некоторых случаях и присутствия отсутствия мозговой активности.
(На всякого мудреца довольно простоты)

С точки зрения банальной эрудиции каждый индивидуум, критически мотивирующий абстракцию, отождествляя себя с представителем семейства болетовых(по- латински – «болет – гриб»)обязан поместить свое тело в плетеную емкость.
(Назвался груздем – полезай в кузов). 

С точки зрения материальной классификации время нашего присутствия в материальном мире, никак несопоставимо с переходом через участок почвы засеяный злаками. 
(Жизнь прожить не поле перейти). 

Превью делаю такое: праздник - это хороший повод почувствовать себя детьми. А дети, как известно, очень любят загадки. Но поскольку в зале публика исключительно интеллигентная и знающая себе цену, я не могу позволить себе загадывать вам всякую ерунду типа: С луком с яйцами, но не пирожок... Кстати, кто знает ответ? Правильно - Робин Гуд(индеец, лучник). Так что для вас я подготовил специальные загадки состоящие исключительно из умных слов. Но зашифрованы в них - известные нам с детства пословицы и поговорки....

----------

Elena_privat (28.09.2019), galatea681 (13.08.2021), Janett (26.01.2022), lybochka (18.10.2017), Rumba11 (20.04.2021), vads (01.11.2021), Блонди (26.09.2019), макушка (04.10.2021), Марья2509 (24.01.2020)

----------


## Ленти

К этому Новому году Лошади есть интересная викторина. Вот здесь http://zanimatika.narod.ru/Narabotki10_Loshad.htm

----------

Rumba11 (20.04.2021)

----------


## Владек

Друзья огромная просьба,поделитесь пожалуйста нарезками к конкурсу "Вокальный крик" заранее благодарю. vladek-71@bk.ru

----------


## Гульмира Днисламовна

Лена, пожалуйста скиньте еще раз эти нарезки, они не открываються((( или на почту duman_party_1@mail.ru

----------


## Блонди

Спасибо, довольно необычная викторина. возьму на заметку

----------


## Rumba11

Попробуйте этот конкурс - Караоке-викторина 
Нужно петь песню караоке, которая составлена в виде вопросов и попутно в песне давать на них правильные ответы
На днях проводили у друга на Дне Рождения, очень зашло

----------

Alehandra (19.12.2021), alla-mus (23.12.2021), mamylia (20.02.2022), Ольгия (20.04.2021)

----------


## Rumba11

> Часто работаю корпоративы. И порою, публика бывает... как бы это помягче сказать... я таких называю "чересчур пафосные". Принимать участие в подвижных играх(даже, иной раз, смеяться) они считают ниже своего достоинства. С такими нормально идут загадки которые я называю "абстрактными". Их у меня несколько блоков. Вот один из них:
> Абстрактные загадки.


Забрала в копилку :Ok: 
У меня из этой серии есть другой прикольный конкурс, правда, связанный с музыкальной тематикой 
Озвучивается текст песни в виде синонима и нужно догадаться, что это за песня
Например, Употребим жидкость во имя тяги друг к другу, в данную минуту отражают свет твои сенсорные органы (Ответ: “Выпьем за любовь, как блестят сейчас твои глаза” И. Николаев “Выпьем за любовь”)
Конкурс Синонимы - все ответы

----------

Natir (22.04.2021), макушка (04.10.2021), Ольгия (20.04.2021)

----------


## Ольгия

> Попробуйте этот конкурс - Караоке-викторина





> Конкурс Синонимы - все ответы


Румба, спасибо тебе огромное, классные конкурсы!

----------

